# MotoGP 2020



## Tobi (19 Luglio 2020)

Si riparte da Jerez.

Forza Valentino


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2020)

In assenza di Vale e Dovi la davanti spero Quartararo abbia fatto quello step in più per battere il pezzo di M spagnolo.
E spero anche in una bella gara di Pecco


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2020)

Marquez ahahahah. E Meda che fa finta di dispiacersi.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2020)

ahaah godicchio oggi, grandi Fabio e Dovi
Altra annata sotto zero per Rossi ?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Luglio 2020)

Quartararo sembra un predestinato. Bravo Dovi, ottima gara dopo l'infortunio. Godo per Marquez. Rossi ormai è sul viale del tramonto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ahaah godicchio oggi, grandi Fabio e Dovi
> Altra annata sotto zero per Rossi ?


Rossi è finitissimo mammamia, farebbe meglio a ritirarsi. Lo dico per lui, perchè l'ho adorato e lo adoro tutt'ora.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rossi è finitissimo mammamia, farebbe meglio a ritirarsi. Lo dico per lui, perchè l'ho adorato e lo adoro tutt'ora.



per lasciar passare Marquez in quel modo deve essere messo malissimo..


----------



## Tobi (19 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rossi è finitissimo mammamia, farebbe meglio a ritirarsi. Lo dico per lui, perchè l'ho adorato e lo adoro tutt'ora.



Ma secondo te la moto che ha quest'anno com'è? È una moto competitiva o un giocattolino?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Luglio 2020)

Super pagliacciata anche in MotoGP, tutti sani come dei pesci ma mascherati... e Meda che dice "l'umanità in lotta contro il covid"  ma dato che crede ad invenzioni come omofobia, xenofobia e razzismo ecc, ovviamente crederà anche al covid. Siamo più primitivi e più superstiziosi e più stupidi dei primitivi di migliaia di anni fa.

Marquez frattura dell'omero. 
Un infortunio che si attendeva da anni e che lo fa apparire più umano, meno antipatico. Un infortunio che speriamo renderà il campionato imbavagliato più combattuto di quelli passati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Marquez ahahahah. E Meda che fa finta di dispiacersi.



è qui che si gode?

spero non torni mai, ma dato che tornerà spero il più tardi possibile.

sta lerda di uomo


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per lasciar passare Marquez in quel modo deve essere messo malissimo..



ma cosa è diventato??? ha fatto innamorare tutti per il suo carattere ed ora sono 5 anni che si fa ridicolizzare per soldi... 

mamma mia quanto mi ha deluso... nel 2015 avrebbe dovuto prendere tutto ed andare in superbike o a correre in macchina.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa è diventato??? ha fatto innamorare tutti per il suo carattere ed ora sono 5 anni che si fa ridicolizzare per soldi...
> 
> mamma mia quanto mi ha deluso... nel 2015 avrebbe dovuto prendere tutto ed andare in superbike o a correre in macchina.



Oppure avrebbe dovuto sfidare MM a parità di moto, dato che la Yamaha è stata competitiva solo nell'anno che ha vinto Lorenzo con gli imbrogli - quel campionato è moralmente di Rossi. Non corre per soldi ma per battere Marq. Magari quest'anno è la volta buona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Oppure avrebbe dovuto sfidare MM a parità di moto, dato che la Yamaha è stata competitiva solo nell'anno che ha vinto Lorenzo con gli imbrogli - quel campionato è moralmente di Rossi. Non corre per soldi ma per battere Marq. Magari quest'anno è la volta buona.



volta buona per cosa? non credo che quest'anno arrivi davanti al lercio, nonostante salterà qualche gara


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa è diventato??? ha fatto innamorare tutti per il suo carattere ed ora sono 5 anni che si fa ridicolizzare per soldi...
> 
> mamma mia quanto mi ha deluso... nel 2015 avrebbe dovuto prendere tutto ed andare in superbike o a correre in macchina.



Non credo lo faccia per soldi, mi ricorda un po' schumacher quandò tornò a correre in F1. Non è semplice accettare lo scorrere del tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Luglio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo lo faccia per soldi, mi ricorda un po' schumacher quandò tornò a correre in F1. Non è semplice accettare lo scorrere del tempo.



se avesse ancora un po' di fuoco caccerebbe in terra marquez tutte le volte che lo ha a tiro. schumacher il fuoco lo aveva


----------



## Julian4674 (20 Luglio 2020)

aveva la spia motore accesa, non poteva difendersi in nessun modo. questo non toglie che non è mai esistito per tutto il week end di gara, nonostante le altre 3 yamaha siano andate ottimamente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Luglio 2020)

...spiace tanto per marquez. Persona corretta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te la moto che ha quest'anno com'è? È una moto competitiva o un giocattolino?



Non sarà un fulmine ma mi pare che i suoi compagni di marca viaggino su ben altri ritmi..la verità è solo una e si chiama vecchiaia, il tempo è bello perché non risparmia nessuno...a 41 anni dove vuoi andare a questi livelli??

Doveva passare alla SBK o ritirarsi..prego solo non firmi per la petronas per il 2021...vederlo arrancare su un team clienti a metà gruppo, magari passato anche dal morbidelli di turno mi farebbe sentire in imbarazzo per lui..


----------



## Dany20 (23 Luglio 2020)

Marquez tornerà a correre con molta probabilità già questo fine settimana. Pazzesco, non voglio crederci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Luglio 2020)

speriamo che ricaschi e non ci rimanga niente...


comunque anche crutchlow torna dopo un'operazione in 7 giorni ma di lui non parla nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

Scelte vergognose fatte solo per gli sponsor...tra l'altro mi chiedo se sia corretto che uno possa correre sotto l'effetto di pesantissimi antidolorifici (non mi venite a raccontare che non li assumerà)..

Per carità, ormai le moto a livello di noia se la giocano con la F1 quindi seguo davvero poco, ma trovo che queste cose facciano male allo sport


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Luglio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Marquez tornerà a correre con molta probabilità già questo fine settimana. Pazzesco, non voglio crederci.



Ci sta questa foto epica


----------



## mark (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scelte vergognose fatte solo per gli sponsor...tra l'altro mi chiedo se sia corretto che uno possa correre sotto l'effetto di pesantissimi antidolorifici (non mi venite a raccontare che non li assumerà)..
> 
> Per carità, ormai le moto a livello di noia se la giocano con la F1 quindi seguo davvero poco, ma trovo che queste cose facciano male allo sport



Beh non sarebbe il primo e neanche l'ultimo che correrebbe con antidolorifici. Lorenzo quando aveva le caviglie distrutte correva solo con antidolorifici, così come il 99% dei piloti che ritornano in sella in tempi record.
Potete dire che è antipatico e quello che volete, ma Marquez è un fenomeno e da anni a questa parte il migliore del mondo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Potete dire che è antipatico e quello che volete, ma Marquez è un fenomeno e da anni a questa parte il migliore del mondo



Ah si non si discute, forse è il più forte di sempre, non ci sono dubbi..è un peccato in primis per lui non avere avversari..senza dualismi si perde tanto..


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2020)

Alla fine Marquez ha optato per non correre domani. Intanto altra pole di Quartararo. In Moto2 pole di Bezzecchi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah si non si discute, forse è il più forte di sempre, non ci sono dubbi..è un peccato in primis per lui non avere avversari..senza dualismi si perde tanto..



Non ha mai avuto rivali a parità di moto (tenevano Perdosa perchè sapevano essere un perdente e mansueto sparring partner). Crutchlow nelle prime gare del 2018 era in testa al campionato con 1 vittoria e 1 pole, con una Honda ufficiale ma team satellite...
Forse solo nel 2015 la Honda non era la migliore del lotto, per il resto è sempre stata la moto migliore ma i media devono pompare MM.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah si non si discute, forse è il più forte di sempre, non ci sono dubbi..è un peccato in primis per lui non avere avversari..senza dualismi si perde tanto..



marquez meglio di rossi? ma lo hai visto rossi quando correva davvero?
se è tanto forte perchè non ha le palle di salire su una moto perdente e portarla alla vittoria?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ha mai avuto rivali a parità di moto (tenevano Perdosa perchè sapevano essere un perdente e mansueto sparring partner). Crutchlow nelle prime gare del 2018 era in testa al campionato con 1 vittoria e 1 pole, con una Honda ufficiale ma team satellite...
> Forse solo nel 2015 la Honda non era la migliore del lotto, per il resto è sempre stata la moto migliore ma i media devono pompare MM.



tale e quale a hamilton. fanno la bella vita e vincono facile con compagni vergognosi. ormai negli sport per far girare più soldi beccano qualcuno e lo strapompano facendolo "diventare" il GOAT. è così dappertutto.


----------



## Tobi (26 Luglio 2020)

Ancora ricordo quando Biagi veniva umiliato da Rossi e lui piangeva che la moto di Vale era più forte. Allora Rossi andò alla Yamaha a quei tempi ridicola e portò a casa altre vittorie. Rossi è inarrivabile.. Il decimo mondiale per nom farglielo vincere si sono dovuti alleare i due vermi spagnoli


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2020)

grande Vale oggi , credo abbia ancora qualche problemino ,prutroppo non mi è sembrato superiore a Vinales anche ad inizio gara.
Un grande dispiacere per Bagnaia che stava facendo un garone.
Ottimo anche Quartararo che si porta a +50 sul maiale spagnolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2020)

recupererà ma per ora rido in faccia a marquez


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ha mai avuto rivali a parità di moto (tenevano Perdosa perchè sapevano essere un perdente e mansueto sparring partner). Crutchlow nelle prime gare del 2018 era in testa al campionato con 1 vittoria e 1 pole, con una Honda ufficiale ma team satellite...
> Forse solo nel 2015 la Honda non era la migliore del lotto, per il resto è sempre stata la moto migliore ma i media devono pompare MM.



Stessi discorsi che si facevano per Valentino ai tempi d'oro..moto migliore, squadra migliore, gomme speciali, regali dalla federazione...

La verità è che basta vedere come guida Marquez (che mi sta sulle balle e spero quest'anno non vinca) per capire che è di un altro livello rispetto ai colleghi..MM è allo stesso livello che era Rossi, nessun dubbio..ha già 8 mondiali in tasca alla sua età..

Nessun rivale? Il 5 volte iridato Lorenzo non era un rivale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> marquez meglio di rossi? ma lo hai visto rossi quando correva davvero?
> se è tanto forte perchè non ha le palle di salire su una moto perdente e portarla alla vittoria?



Qualcuno oggi como oggi potrebbe dire che la Yamaha è più forte della honda..in ogni caso a me MM non sta simpatico, ma è allo stesso livello di Rossi, nessun dubbio


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno oggi como oggi potrebbe dire che la Yamaha è più forte della honda..in ogni caso a me MM non sta simpatico, ma è allo stesso livello di Rossi, nessun dubbio



Se Rossi fosse rimasto alla Honda sarebbe a 12/3 mondiali...il portare una moto di categoria inferiore com'era la prima sua Yamaha a vincere l'ha reso inarrivabile, ecco se MM si mettesse in gioco e vincesse in Ducati per esempio potremmo riparlarne.

C'è poi l'aspetto sportivo, dopo il biscotto del 2015 Rossi resterà il più grande di tutti e Marquez anche a 20 mondiali vinti non godrà della stessa stima, se ti comporti in modo così sporco significa implicitamente riconoscere e mostrare a tutti la paura verso un avversario che tu stesso consideri e riconosci più grande di te... per questo motivo Marquez ormai può inventarsi quello che vuole ma non sarà mai Rossi..


----------



## mark (27 Luglio 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se Rossi fosse rimasto alla Honda sarebbe a 12/3 mondiali...il portare una moto di categoria inferiore com'era la prima sua Yamaha a vincere l'ha reso inarrivabile, ecco se MM si mettesse in gioco e vincesse in Ducati per esempio potremmo riparlarne.
> 
> C'è poi l'aspetto sportivo, dopo il biscotto del 2015 Rossi resterà il più grande di tutti e Marquez anche a 20 mondiali vinti non godrà della stessa stima, se ti comporti in modo così sporco significa implicitamente riconoscere e mostrare a tutti la paura verso un avversario che tu stesso consideri e riconosci più grande di te... per questo motivo Marquez ormai può inventarsi quello che vuole ma non sarà mai Rossi..



Beh che nel 2015 Rossi fosse meglio di Marquez e che Marquez lo temesse non penso ci siano dubbi. Nel 2020 Marquez è sicuramente fra i piloti più forti della storia, chi dice il contrario ha i paraocchi


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se Rossi fosse rimasto alla Honda sarebbe a 12/3 mondiali...il portare una moto di categoria inferiore com'era la prima sua Yamaha a vincere l'ha reso inarrivabile, ecco se MM si mettesse in gioco e vincesse in Ducati per esempio potremmo riparlarne.
> 
> C'è poi l'aspetto sportivo, dopo il biscotto del 2015 Rossi resterà il più grande di tutti e Marquez anche a 20 mondiali vinti non godrà della stessa stima, se ti comporti in modo così sporco significa implicitamente riconoscere e mostrare a tutti la paura verso un avversario che tu stesso consideri e riconosci più grande di te... per questo motivo Marquez ormai può inventarsi quello che vuole ma non sarà mai Rossi..



Sono tutte opinioni (che io condivido) ma son scelte..Rossi in Honda avrebbe vinto 12-13 mondiali, ne sono certo..è appunto quello che farà MM se rimarrà sempre lì...non me lo toglie nessuno che lui resti lì perché punta ad agostini...

Poi ci sono i dati della telemetria ad indicare che MM guida da alieno e fa cose che gli altri si sognano..è un dato di fatto..MM oggi è come Rossi 15 anni fa..e anche allora c'erano i biaggisti che dicevano le stesse cose per screditarlo..

(purtroppo per rossi pesano come macigni i due mondiali persi per iella, quello con Hayden e quello con Stoner che aveva la ducati dopata dalle gomme)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh che nel 2015 Rossi fosse meglio di Marquez e che Marquez lo temesse non penso ci siano dubbi. Nel 2020 Marquez è sicuramente fra i piloti più forti della storia, chi dice il contrario ha i paraocchi



Quel biscotto fu verognoso..Lorenzo ha perso la credibilità in quel momento, MM ha perso la stima di molti


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno oggi como oggi potrebbe dire che la Yamaha è più forte della honda..in ogni caso a me MM non sta simpatico, ma è allo stesso livello di Rossi, nessun dubbio



però alla domanda non è seguita risposta....

lo aspetto sulla aprilia a vincere il mondiale. poi ne parliamo. forte ok, fortissimo ok, leggenda ni, meglio di rossi ancora no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però alla domanda non è seguita risposta....
> 
> lo aspetto sulla aprilia a vincere il mondiale. poi ne parliamo. forte ok, fortissimo ok, leggenda ni, meglio di rossi ancora no.



Bé se a 27 anni 8 mondiali di cui 6 in motogp non bastano a consacrarlo come leggenda..aggiungerei il mondiale vinto al primo anno nella classe regina, che credo non fosse mai successo

PS: rossi ha vinto l'8° titolo a 29 anni..quindi siamo lì (anche se er rossi ci sono attenuanti importanti tipo che il passaggio da 250 a 500 era ben altra cosa e che ha avuto nel 2006 e 2007 due annate condizionate da fattori esterni)


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé se a 27 anni 8 mondiali di cui 6 in motogp non bastano a consacrarlo come leggenda..aggiungerei il mondiale vinto al primo anno nella classe regina, che credo non fosse mai successo
> 
> PS: rossi ha vinto l'8° titolo a 29 anni..quindi siamo lì (anche se er rossi ci sono attenuanti importanti tipo che il passaggio da 250 a 500 era ben altra cosa e che ha avuto nel 2006 e 2007 due annate condizionate da fattori esterni)



sono capaci tutti di mettere in fila i mondiali con un compagno di squadra ridicolo e la moto migliore, non è ne il 1o ne l'ultimo. nel suo piccolo meglio stoner che ha vinto con la ducati da un certo punto di vista.

finchè rimarrà alla honda, come messi o come hamilton, non potrà ricevere lo status di MIGLIORE di sempre.
le palle per cambiare e vincere le hanno avute in pochi... schumacher, rossi, cruijff, maradona, lebron. magari qualcun'altro ma pochi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono capaci tutti di mettere in fila i mondiali con un compagno di squadra ridicolo e la moto migliore, *non è ne il 1o ne l'ultimo*. nel suo piccolo meglio stoner che ha vinto con la ducati da un certo punto di vista.
> 
> finchè rimarrà alla honda, come messi o come hamilton, non potrà ricevere lo status di MIGLIORE di sempre.
> le palle per cambiare e vincere le hanno avute in pochi... schumacher, rossi, cruijff, maradona, lebron. magari qualcun'altro ma pochi.



Ma non diciamo cose sciocche dai..la moto migliore l'hanno avuta in tanti (pensiamo a Barros per dire..o Biaggi che in HRC fece ridere), ma vincere 6 mondiali in classe regina è roba da eletti..
MM ha avuto un rivale serio in Lorenzo, e lo stesso Rossi all'inizio..e la yamaha non era certo un relitto..

Purtroppo è mancato il duello con Stoner..sarebbe stato bello e forse un mondiale o due in meno li avrebbe..ma chi lo sa..

PS: non capisco il confronto con Hamilton..hamilton ha mollato la mclaren per una merceedes al tempo penosa...lui ha rischiato eccome..poteva andare in red bull al tempo

Detto ciò, ragazzi io nello sport ho da anni messo da parte le antipatie, si deve essere OBBIETTIVI..un tempo detestavo i Nadal o Marquez e cercavo il modo per sminuire le loro vittorie..oggi sono più saggio e dico "a me stanno antipatici" ma sono fuoriclasse a livello massimo nei loro sport


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo cose sciocche dai..la moto migliore l'hanno avuta in tanti (pensiamo a Barros per dire..o Biaggi che in HRC fece ridere), ma vincere 6 mondiali in classe regina è roba da eletti..
> MM ha avuto un rivale serio in Lorenzo, e lo stesso Rossi all'inizio..e la yamaha non era certo un relitto..
> 
> Purtroppo è mancato il duello con Stoner..sarebbe stato bello e forse un mondiale o due in meno li avrebbe..ma chi lo sa..
> ...



ahahahahha hamilton ha preso il progetto più ricco e quello che aveva i regolamenti con 2 anni di anticipo rispetto alla concorrenza. la mercedes si sapeva già un anno prima dell'ingresso che avrebbe fatto filotto. hanno lasciato vincere il mondiale alla brawn GP irregolare perchè mercedes voleva subentrarle da campione del mondo. lasciamo perdere dai.

barros...... ma io sto parlando di piloti forti non barboni. ma a cosa ti attacchi? se metti uno forte per 10 anni sulla moto migliore vince 10 anni. se non ha le palle di cambiare rimaneun incompiuto che non ha dimostrato nulla. migliore della storia se vabbè.
poi mi tiri fuori anche nadal che è una macchina da soldi che piscia petrolio dal tanto è fatto? ma di fuentes e di come la polizia spagnola ha fatto "andare a male" le sacche di sangue spegnendo i frigor del laboratorio ne hai mai sentito parlare?

chiudo qui perchè stiamo andando nel surreale. quando uno non è d'accordo e portA ARGOMENTAZIONI alle quali non si può rispondere viene sempre accusato di non essere obiettivo... inutile proseguire.

ok non sono obiettivo ma per me il GOAT deve torgliere il culo dalla moto migliore e portar alla vittoria quella peggiore. sbaglierò.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahha hamilton ha preso il progetto più ricco e quello che aveva i regolamenti con 2 anni di anticipo rispetto alla concorrenza. la mercedes si sapeva già un anno prima dell'ingresso che avrebbe fatto filotto. hanno lasciato vincere il mondiale alla brawn GP irregolare perchè mercedes voleva subentrarle da campione del mondo. lasciamo perdere dai.
> 
> barros...... ma io sto parlando di piloti forti non barboni. ma a cosa ti attacchi? se metti uno forte per 10 anni sulla moto migliore vince 10 anni. se non ha le palle di cambiare rimaneun incompiuto che non ha dimostrato nulla. migliore della storia se vabbè.
> poi mi tiri fuori anche nadal che è una macchina da soldi che piscia petrolio dal tanto è fatto? ma di fuentes e di come la polizia spagnola ha fatto "andare a male" le sacche di sangue spegnendo i frigor del laboratorio ne hai mai sentito parlare?
> ...



Nadal e il doping è una storia vecchia come il mondo..ma la verità è che Nadal anche da quando non è più hulk vince lo stesso ed è arrivato a 19 slam..
Hamilton-mercedes per me fai un po' di consfusione perché la Brown ha vinto nel 2010, Hamilton è passato in Mercedes nel 2013 prendendo una macchina penosa che l'anno prima aveva fatto 3 miseri podi..il primo anno fu una piaga per l'inglese...poi è emerso il valore vero..ma allora pure Shumy con la Ferrari ha vinto con il mezzo migliore..
La verità è che Hamilton fin dal primo anno si è dimostrato un fenomeno, giocandosi un mondiale con alonso e kimi

Sul discorso barros ok, e allora biaggi? Lo stesso stoner in honda il secondo anno ha chiuso 3° (ok l'infortunio ma non avrebbe vinto comunque)...
Stiamo parlando del nulla..chiunque ha corso in moto parla di MM come di un alieno, perfino i suoi attuali colleghi...


----------



## Dany20 (27 Luglio 2020)

Io comunque avrei voluto vedere un duello Marquez-Stoner. Secondo me l'australiano avrebbe potuto batterlo. Ricordiamo che ha vinto un mondiale con la Ducati. Un grande campione che ha lasciato troppo presto la MotoGP.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nadal e il doping è una storia vecchia come il mondo..ma la verità è che Nadal anche da quando non è più hulk vince lo stesso ed è arrivato a 19 slam..
> Hamilton-mercedes per me fai un po' di consfusione perché la Brown ha vinto nel 2010, Hamilton è passato in Mercedes nel 2013 prendendo una macchina penosa che l'anno prima aveva fatto 3 miseri podi..il primo anno fu una piaga per l'inglese...poi è emerso il valore vero..ma allora pure Shumy con la Ferrari ha vinto con il mezzo migliore..
> La verità è che Hamilton fin dal primo anno si è dimostrato un fenomeno, giocandosi un mondiale con alonso e kimi
> 
> ...



nadal è ancora hulk e comunque di quei 19 almeno 15 li ha vinti perchè corre di più, ovvio ha anche doti, ma non da 19 slam. ad ogni modo è certificatamente dopato da quando aveva 16 anni. se non vuoi crederci...

la mercedes ha rilevato nel 2010 il team campione del mondo brawnGP, come da sua richiesta. ha di fatto atteso il cambio regolamento 2013 (saputo in anticipo rispetto agli avversari) per iniziare un dominio. hamilton come quasi tutti sapeva benissimo che quella sarebbe stata la scuderia di riferimento all'epoca. non gliene faccio una colpa. ma non ha mai vinto con la monoposto inferiore anzi ha perso da rosberg e continua ad imporre compagni di squadra scarsi (come lo stesso marquez).

biaggi e stoner sono forti ma hanno avuto contro il migliore che li ha logorati psicologicamente con la moto peggiore. e questo lo ha reso il migliore. marquez ha preso la paga da rossi 36enne quando aveva la moto pari. marquez è fortissimo e puoi definirlo come ti pare ma se non stacca il culo dalla moto migliore rimarrà uno dei tanti campioni senza salire al gradino più su. tgra l'altro marc con le moto di 20 anni fa non avrebbe finito una gara ma questo è un discorso che c'entra poco...

questa è la mia opinione


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Io comunque avrei voluto vedere un duello Marquez-Stoner. Secondo me l'australiano avrebbe potuto batterlo. Ricordiamo che ha vinto un mondiale con la Ducati. Un grande campione che ha lasciato troppo presto la MotoGP.



marquez non vuole compagni scomodi. guarda che cessi che ha avuto in carriera... sarebbe stata una bella sfida perchè stoner è uno che martella sempre e marquez uno che cade facilmente. quindi non scontata.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hamilton come quasi tutti sapeva benissimo che quella sarebbe stata la scuderia di riferimento all'epoca. non gliene faccio una colpa. ma non ha mai vinto con la monoposto inferiore anzi ha perso da rosberg e continua ad imporre compagni di squadra scarsi (come lo stesso marquez).
> 
> 
> 
> questa è la mia opinione


 
forse ti stai confondendo con qualcun altro, non è Hamilton quello che impone lo status di seconde guide ai compagni di squadra con clausole contrattuali. e non mi risulta abbia mai nemmeno impedito ad un compagno di fare dei test privati per aver perso una qualifica, sempre come qualcun altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *marquez non vuole compagni scomodi*. guarda che cessi che ha avuto in carriera... sarebbe stata una bella sfida perchè stoner è uno che martella sempre e marquez uno che cade facilmente. quindi non scontata.



Stessa accusa che veniva mossa a Rossi, ma proprio uguale...lo vedi che la storia si ripete? 
Anche di Rossi erano le stesse storielle.."vince con la moto migliore" (il primo anno di motogp in effetti poi era uno dei pochi con la motogp e non la vecchia 500) poi la storia del compagno scarao..arriva lorenzo e lui poi va via (e tutti a chiamarlo Lamentino)..

La verità è che i fenomeni quando sono all'apice attirano molte antipatie..è normale


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> forse ti stai confondendo con qualcun altro, non è Hamilton quello che impone lo status di seconde guide ai compagni di squadra con clausole contrattuali. e non mi risulta abbia mai nemmeno impedito ad un compagno di fare dei test privati per aver perso una qualifica, sempre come qualcun altro



non so a chi ti riferisci, comunque hamilton ha imposto bottas eccome... clausole contrattuali o meno... come del resto ha provato a fare vettel con raikkonen-leclerc e come più o meno farebbe chiunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stessa accusa che veniva mossa a Rossi, ma proprio uguale...lo vedi che la storia si ripete?
> Anche di Rossi erano le stesse storielle.."vince con la moto migliore" (il primo anno di motogp in effetti poi era uno dei pochi con la motogp e non la vecchia 500) poi la storia del compagno scarao..arriva lorenzo e lui poi va via (e tutti a chiamarlo Lamentino)..
> 
> La verità è che i fenomeni quando sono all'apice attirano molte antipatie..è normale



ma guarda che è normale per un pilota. mica gliene faccio una colpa. ribadisco che lo step che ha fatto rossi vincendo con la yamaha marquez non lo ha fatto. "vince con la moto migliore" a rossi non può dirlo più nessuno, a marc si.

non ti vengo a dire che rossi è un santo, anche se a me personalmente marc fa vomitare... io parlo di piloti non di umani.
rossi era amato dalla stragrande parte dei tifosi al contrario di marc, ma questo non c'entra. rossi ha coniato un marchio che esisterà ancora per 30 anni, marc quando si ritirerà ciao... farà gli spettacoli dei nani al circo. ma questo non c'entra col valore del pilota.


----------



## mark (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda che è normale per un pilota. mica gliene faccio una colpa. ribadisco che lo step che ha fatto rossi vincendo con la yamaha marquez non lo ha fatto. "vince con la moto migliore" a rossi non può dirlo più nessuno, a marc si.
> 
> non ti vengo a dire che rossi è un santo, anche se a me personalmente marc fa vomitare... io parlo di piloti non di umani.
> rossi era amato dalla stragrande parte dei tifosi al contrario di marc, ma questo non c'entra. rossi ha coniato un marchio che esisterà ancora per 30 anni, marc quando si ritirerà ciao... farà gli spettacoli dei nani al circo. ma questo non c'entra col valore del pilota.



Ma chi lo dice che Marquez ha la moto migliore? Guardate Pedrosa che non ha mai vinto, ma con una moto competitiva è sempre stato almeno in lotta per il terzo gradino del podio invece negli ultimi anni era come Vale ora, guardate Lorenzo, guardate tutti gli altri team dell'honda non ufficiali.. Marquez è un fenomeno, guarda a caso la honda va solo con lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che Marquez ha la moto migliore? Guardate Pedrosa che non ha mai vinto, ma con una moto competitiva è sempre stato almeno in lotta per il terzo gradino del podio invece negli ultimi anni era come Vale ora, guardate Lorenzo, guardate tutti gli altri team dell'honda non ufficiali.. Marquez è un fenomeno, guarda a caso la honda va solo con lui



non lo dice nessuno, ma finchè non cambia nessuno potrà dire il contrario.

PS: pedrosa è un cesso atomico, non ha mai vinto da giovane e ha fatto schifo da vecchio. lorenzo pure lui è arrivato a fine carriera. adesso si è preso il fratello per star tranquillo... mah...


----------



## mark (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo dice nessuno, ma finchè non cambia nessuno potrà dire il contrario.
> 
> PS: pedrosa è un cesso atomico, non ha mai vinto da giovane e ha fatto schifo da vecchio. lorenzo pure lui è arrivato a fine carriera. adesso si è preso il fratello per star tranquillo... mah...



Pedrosa è un cesso, ma con la moto apposto è sempre arrivato nel gruppetto di testa, Lorenzo è arrivato dopo essersi ripreso con la Ducati, non era più quello di una volta, ma penso che non sia arrivato mai più avanti della 10 posizione. A. Marquez non lo conto neanche, ma basta guardare i team satellite. Sia Yamaha che Ducati hanno i rispettivi team satellite che vanno bene, la honda zero


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda che è normale per un pilota. mica gliene faccio una colpa. ribadisco che lo step che ha fatto rossi vincendo con la yamaha marquez non lo ha fatto. "vince con la moto migliore" a rossi non può dirlo più nessuno, a marc si.
> 
> non ti vengo a dire che rossi è un santo, anche se a me personalmente marc fa vomitare... io parlo di piloti non di umani.
> rossi era amato dalla stragrande parte dei tifosi al contrario di marc, ma questo non c'entra. rossi ha coniato un marchio che esisterà ancora per 30 anni, marc quando si ritirerà ciao... farà gli spettacoli dei nani al circo. ma questo non c'entra col valore del pilota.



Io parlo di valore in moto, come pilota

Che poi Rossi sia stato un fenomeno mediatico irripetibile è innegabile, non esisterà mai più un altro Rossi..lui ha inventato tante cose che oggi sono scontate (tipo i teatrini a fine gara, le esultanze, le interviste con quello stile canzonatorio...)

Però sulla moto MM vale assolutamente VR46..nessun dubbio, mi spiace dirlo di uno spagnolo antipatico ma non è Lorenzo..

mi dici la moto...ragazzi una settimana fa è uscito di pista in curva e a parte aver tenuto su la moto col gomito si è fatto 300m sulla ghiaia ai 150 all'ora senza cadere...mostruoso, chiunque altro sarebbe andato giù come un sasso..

Sono le stesse prodezze che faceva Rossi 15 anni fa e faceva gridare al miracolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Pedrosa è un cesso, ma con la moto apposto è sempre arrivato nel gruppetto di testa, Lorenzo è arrivato dopo essersi ripreso con la Ducati, non era più quello di una volta, ma penso che non sia arrivato mai più avanti della 10 posizione. A. Marquez non lo conto neanche, ma basta guardare i team satellite. Sia Yamaha che Ducati hanno i rispettivi team satellite che vanno bene, la honda zero



pedrosa da giovane disponeva di una moto superiore e lui stesso era meglio, ultimamente la moto è calata e lui lasciamo perdere... comunque non mi è mai piaciuto come pilota...

lorenzo ripreso? mah... beccava paga da dovi... era sempre in terra... 

fino allo scorso anno yamaha faceva pena e ducati era forse li li con honda, ma comunque han caratteristiche diverse ed è difficile da dire. per dire marquez i recuperi che fa con la honda magari con la ducati non potrebbe farli. consideriamo che l'elettronica è esagerata ora... 20 anni fa cadevano in continuazione e marquez sarebbe all'ospedale ogni 3x2.
quest'anno vedremo dov'è la honda ma è difficile perchè ha solo marc come termine di paragone.

praticamente è impossibile dire che marc non sia il migliore adesso, anche perchè di altri validi non c'è nessuno. ma questo significa che sia il migliore di sempre? dimostralo e mettiti in gioco...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Pedrosa è un cesso, ma con la moto apposto è sempre arrivato nel gruppetto di testa, Lorenzo è arrivato dopo essersi ripreso con la Ducati, non era più quello di una volta, ma penso che non sia arrivato mai più avanti della 10 posizione. A. Marquez non lo conto neanche, ma basta guardare i team satellite. Sia Yamaha che Ducati hanno i rispettivi team satellite che vanno bene, la honda zero



La Honda fa la moto per Marquez che guida con uno stile unico..è normale che gli altri si trovino male..è un po' come la Ducati che era disegnata per Stoner e gli altri andavano da cani..eppure erano ottimi piloti


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di valore in moto, come pilota
> 
> Che poi Rossi sia stato un fenomeno mediatico irripetibile è innegabile, non esisterà mai più un altro Rossi..lui ha inventato tante cose che oggi sono scontate (tipo i teatrini a fine gara, le esultanze, le interviste con quello stile canzonatorio...)
> 
> ...



rossi queste cose non le ha mai fatte, non credo avesse queste capacità e poi le moto non lo consentivano. ora come ora marc è l'unico in grado di fare certi numeri, come per esempio nel cambio moto guadagna rispetto a tutti saltando da una moto all'altra. ma più in generale ora non cadono più come una volta.

ma questo significa che è pari o superiore a rossi? perchè tiene su la moto? non per me. gestire la gara ed i suoi momenti e mettere sotto psicologicamente l'avversario anche se sei su una moto più lenta, anzi anche se il pacchetto moto - pilota è palesemente inferiore (tipo laguna seca 2008 e tutto il mondiale 2008 in generale) è roba da numero 1 e questo lo devi dimostrare non con le chiacchiere e neanche vincendo una gara con 10 sec di margine. vincere un corpo a corpo al 99% quando arrivi pari all'ultimo giro marc se lo sogna. perchè li devi tirar fuori quel qualcosa che non hai.
spesso perde da dovizioso dai... ci vogliono i fatti marc non i mondiali tipo scudetti della juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rossi queste cose non le ha mai fatte, non credo avesse queste capacità e poi le moto non lo consentivano. ora come ora marc è l'unico in grado di fare certi numeri, come per esempio nel cambio moto guadagna rispetto a tutti saltando da una moto all'altra. ma più in generale ora non cadono più come una volta.
> 
> ma questo significa che è pari o superiore a rossi? perchè tiene su la moto? non per me. gestire la gara ed i suoi momenti e mettere sotto psicologicamente l'avversario anche se sei su una moto più lenta, anzi anche se il pacchetto moto - pilota è palesemente inferiore (tipo laguna seca 2008 e tutto il mondiale 2008 in generale) è roba da numero 1 e questo lo devi dimostrare non con le chiacchiere e neanche vincendo una gara con 10 sec di margine. vincere un corpo a corpo al 99% quando arrivi pari all'ultimo giro marc se lo sogna. perchè li devi tirar fuori quel qualcosa che non hai.
> spesso perde da dovizioso dai... ci vogliono i fatti marc non i mondiali tipo scudetti della juve.



non pretendo di far cambiare idea a nessuno, figuriamoci..per te MM è nella norma, io dico che è un fenomeno e forse uno dei più forti di sempre..
Poi vabbé, non contano le vittorie, non contano i record, non contano i numeri che fa in sella, le pieghe oltre la fisica (che gli altri non fanno nemmeno con queste moto/gomme)...non so cosa conti, solo vincere con un mezzo inferiore? Va anche detto che oggi come oggi non esiste una situazione come quella Rossi/Yamaha...perché Rossi mollò la Honda per un altro colosso..oggi se MM andasse in Yamaha si direbbe "eh ma la yamaha era già fortissima" ma allora dove può andare? Non ci sono altre moto che possono puntare ad uno sviluppo radicale..


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non pretendo di far cambiare idea a nessuno, figuriamoci..*per te MM è nella norma*, io dico che è un fenomeno e forse uno dei più forti di sempre..
> Poi vabbé, non contano le vittorie, non contano i record, non contano i numeri che fa in sella, le pieghe oltre la fisica (che gli altri non fanno nemmeno con queste moto/gomme)...non so cosa conti, solo vincere con un mezzo inferiore? Va anche detto che oggi come oggi non esiste una situazione come quella Rossi/Yamaha...perché Rossi mollò la Honda per un altro colosso..oggi se MM andasse in Yamaha si direbbe "eh ma la yamaha era già fortissima" ma allora dove può andare? Non ci sono altre moto che possono puntare ad uno sviluppo radicale..



ma dove lo hai letto??? va be mi arrendo...

la yamaha non vinceva da 20 anni.... oggi c'è la aprilia o la suzuki, scelga lui. ma non ha le palle... oggi gli atleti sono capaci solo di fare incetta di soldi e record. tutti i record stanno venendo stracciati in tutti i campi perchè nessuno giudica più la qualità ma non la quantità


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dove lo hai letto??? va be mi arrendo...
> 
> la yamaha non vinceva da 20 anni.... oggi c'è la aprilia o la suzuki, scelga lui. ma non ha le palle... oggi gli atleti sono capaci solo di fare incetta di soldi e record. tutti i record stanno venendo stracciati in tutti i campi perchè nessuno giudica più la qualità ma non la quantità



I record sono stracciati perché sono aumentati i numeri degli eventi e si sono allungate le carriere..
Aprilia a Suzuky..ma dai siamo seri?..Ti apre abbiano gli stessi budget di cui disponeva la Yamaha quando arrivò Rossi?..è come dire che Rossi non è forte perché non ha rivoluzionato la Ducati..
Certe cose le puoi fare ma dietro serve una struttura seria che ti dia tutto il necessario...Rossi fece un capolavoro con la Yamaha ma va dato atto che potè ottenere tutto quello che chiedeva, e lui ripagò..
Oggi MM non ha alternative per vincere

Schumy prese una Ferrari che non vinceva da 20 anni, e vinse..ma era la Ferrari mica la Sauber...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I record sono stracciati perché sono aumentati i numeri degli eventi e si sono allungate le carriere..
> Aprilia a Suzuky..ma dai siamo seri?..Ti apre abbiano gli stessi budget di cui disponeva la Yamaha quando arrivò Rossi?..è come dire che Rossi non è forte perché non ha rivoluzionato la Ducati..
> Certe cose le puoi fare ma dietro serve una struttura seria che ti dia tutto il necessario...Rossi fece un capolavoro con la Yamaha ma va dato atto che potè ottenere tutto quello che chiedeva, e lui ripagò..
> Oggi MM non ha alternative per vincere
> ...



non penso che ne io ne te conosciamo i budget di yamaha e suzuki. il concetto rimane a mio parere. neanche si scomoda ad andare in yamaha però il fenomeno...chissà perchè... a lui piace vincere così, buon per lui. per me non fa il salto.

rossi alla ducati per me ci è arrivato vecchio. a 30 anni non era più quello di una volta. ha fallito in pieno li. aveva già perso la magia pur rimanendo un grande pilota.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi che si facevano per Valentino ai tempi d'oro..moto migliore, squadra migliore, gomme speciali, regali dalla federazione...
> 
> La verità è che basta vedere come guida Marquez (che mi sta sulle balle e spero quest'anno non vinca) per capire che è di un altro livello rispetto ai colleghi..MM è allo stesso livello che era Rossi, nessun dubbio..ha già 8 mondiali in tasca alla sua età..
> 
> Nessun rivale? Il 5 volte iridato Lorenzo non era un rivale?



Rossi ha avuto la moto migliore con un compagno non eccelso solo quando stava con Ukawa.
Lorenzo era praticamente ultimo, ingiudicabile.
Rossi aveva mollato la moto e squadra migliore per andare alla perdente Yamaha. MM dovrebbe fare altrettanto, passare alla Suzuki e vincere subito con quella. E prendersi un compagno tosto che non ha mai avuto (cmq Pedrosa quando era in forma batteva MM...!).
In questo GP, Nakagami (Honda) è arrivato 4° vicino a Rossi GP, tanto per dire quanto è competitiva. Metti Quartararo o Rossi su Honda e Nakagami su Yamaha e vediamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rossi ha avuto la moto migliore con un compagno non eccelso solo quando stava con Ukawa.
> Lorenzo era praticamente ultimo, ingiudicabile.
> Rossi aveva mollato la moto e squadra migliore per andare alla perdente Yamaha. MM dovrebbe fare altrettanto, passare alla Suzuki e vincere subito con quella. E prendersi un compagno tosto che non ha mai avuto (cmq Pedrosa quando era in forma batteva MM...!).
> In questo GP, Nakagami (Honda) è arrivato 4° vicino a Rossi GP, tanto per dire quanto è competitiva. Metti Quartararo o Rossi su Honda e Nakagami su Yamaha e vediamo.



L'anno in cui rossi passò alla yamaha resta nei miei ricordi il motomondiale più entusiasmante.
In quell'anno si aveva proprio la sensazione di come fosse l'uomo a portare la macchina oltre i suoi limiti.
Incredibile come quella moto perdesse terreno e tempo sui rettilinei, a discapito di moto più potenti, per poi recuperare tutto nelle curve dove si richiedevano capacità ,talento, fantasia del pilota.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anno in cui rossi passò alla yamaha resta nei miei ricordi il motomondiale più entusiasmante.
> In quell'anno si aveva proprio la sensazione di come fosse l'uomo a portare la macchina oltre i suoi limiti.
> *Incredibile come quella moto perdesse terreno e tempo sui rettilinei, a discapito di moto più potenti*, *per poi recuperare tutto nelle curve dove si richiedevano capacità ,talento, fantasia del pilota*.



è esattamente quello che ha fatto Marquez negli ultimi anni contro le Ducati


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> è esattamente quello che ha fatto Marquez negli ultimi anni contro le Ducati



La Honda è sempre stata la più veloce dopo la Ducati, mentre la Yamaha di Vale pareggiò la velocità di Honda solo in qualche occasione cioè sul dritto era più lenta sia di Ducati che di Honda, come lo è oggi.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Agosto 2020)

Dovizioso si separerà dalla Ducati a fine stagione. Possibile ritorno di Lorenzo.


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2020)

che botto 

Se la moto lo colpiva, Rossi ci lasciava la pelle


----------



## markjordan (16 Agosto 2020)

miracolo
doppio


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> che botto
> 
> Se la moto lo colpiva, Rossi ci lasciava la pelle



l'ho visto tagliato in due.. comunque ce la faranno a fare vincere questo mondiale a Marquez ?


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'ho visto tagliato in due.. comunque ce la faranno a fare vincere questo mondiale a Marquez ?



chissà quando torna MM


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2020)

Qua è stato Simoncelli da lassù a salvare Valentino


----------



## sipno (16 Agosto 2020)

4 gare senza Marquez e 4 gare che la hhonda non va a podio...

Ha la moto migliore... si come no.


----------



## sipno (16 Agosto 2020)

Quello che è accaduto oggi è accaduto grazie all'elettronica... Elettronica che ha ammazzato Simoncelli e che stava uccidendo Rossi.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> 4 gare senza Marquez e 4 gare che la hhonda non va a podio...
> 
> *Ha la moto migliore... *si come no.


Chi l'ha mai detto? Marquez è un fenomeno, però in passato ha fatto certe cose sporche. Perciò, non ne potrò mai parlare bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'ho visto tagliato in due.. comunque ce la faranno a fare vincere questo mondiale a Marquez ?



credo che abbia grosse possibilità di vincere. mi sa che ne salti ancora 1 e basta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> 4 gare senza Marquez e 4 gare che la hhonda non va a podio...
> 
> Ha la moto migliore... si come no.



ha la moto fatta per lui e le sue caratteristiche..


----------



## sipno (16 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha mai detto? Marquez è un fenomeno, però in passato ha fatto certe cose sporche. Perciò, non ne potrò mai parlare bene.



Invece molti sostengono che vince perchè ha la moto migliore.


----------



## sipno (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha la moto fatta per lui e le sue caratteristiche..



Si vabbè... E' semplicemente un dio.

Anche a me piacerebbe vederlo altrove, magari in ducati, ma oggi è diverso da quello che era un tempo.

Rossi comunque si portà 9 tecnici Honda che replicarono la sua modo in Yamaha. E come avversari aveva Gibernau (mai moto ufficiali) e Biaggi.

Comunque io credo che se oggi Marq prendesse la Yamaha vincerebbe ancora più facilmente perchè in questo momento è la moto migliore.
Le sue cadute sono figlie di una moto inperfetta portata oltre al limite.

Inoltre se cambiasse moto si direbbe che è passato alla moto migliore e non cambierebbe nulla.

Bisognerebbe solo riconoscere che è il migliroe di sempre molto probabilmente... Avrei voluto vedere Stoner... Sarebbe stato l'avversario ideale (se in condizioni mentali apposto).


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si vabbè... E' semplicemente un dio.
> 
> Anche a me piacerebbe vederlo altrove, magari in ducati, ma oggi è diverso da quello che era un tempo.
> 
> ...



in pratica non c'è una frase che hai scritto che assomiglia alla realtà....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in pratica non c'è una frase che hai scritto che assomiglia alla realtà....


Stavo per scriverlo io. Pero’ è il bello dei forum


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Invece molti sostengono che vince perchè ha la moto migliore.



Dici che la Honda non fa più un podio come se ci fossero piloti all'altezza, cosa lontanissima dalla realtà.

La Honda è la moto migliore ma gli sta bene così imparano ad aver puntato solo su MM, unico top senza rivali a partità di moto, per forza appare un fenomeno lol.
Pensi che Nakagami farebbe meglio con una Yamaha o una Ducati?...
Crutchlow non è al top dopo l'infortunio.
Il frtatello non è nemmeno da contare.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dici che la Honda non fa più un podio come se ci fossero piloti all'altezza, cosa lontanissima dalla realtà.
> 
> La Honda è la moto migliore ma gli sta bene così imparano ad aver puntato solo su MM, unico top senza rivali a partità di moto, per forza appare un fenomeno lol.
> Pensi che Nakagami farebbe meglio con una Yamaha o una Ducati?...
> ...



Il fratello di Marquez è l' Antonio Donnarumma della MotoGp.
La Honda è praticamente la Marquez Rc, creata e plasmata su di lui per esaltarlo, quindi inadatta a chiunque altro


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma a Zarco non hanno ancora strappato la licenza? Come cavolo si fa a frenare in rettilineo a quella maniera! criminale


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma a Zarco non hanno ancora strappato la licenza? Come cavolo si fa a frenare in rettilineo a quella maniera! criminale



Se ancora Fenati va in giro ,figurati Zarco..


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in pratica non c'è una frase che hai scritto che assomiglia alla realtà....





Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Stavo per scriverlo io. Pero’ è il bello dei forum



Vabbe ma il suo mondo dev'essere un posto meraviglioso 

Marc é un fenomeno vero, penso sia fuori ogni dubbio sta cosa, ma dire che la honda é inferiore alla Yamaha é storpiare la realtà


----------



## sbrodola (17 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> ...Rossi comunque si portà 9 tecnici Honda che replicarono la sua modo in Yamaha. E come avversari aveva Gibernau (mai moto ufficiali) e Biaggi.
> ....


Certo, replicarono la sua moto. Honda RC211V 5 cilindri a V di 75°. M1 Yamaha 4 cilindri in linea.
OK


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Agosto 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma il suo mondo dev'essere un posto meraviglioso
> 
> Marc é un fenomeno vero, penso sia fuori ogni dubbio sta cosa, ma dire che la honda é inferiore alla Yamaha é storpiare la realtà



E' un fenomeno ma non è imbattibile a parità di moto: battuto da Pedrosa ogni volta che era in palla, battuto qualche volta anche da Crutchlow con una Honda satellite. Che non voglia confrontarsi con un pilota vero in casa lo squalifica dal novero dei più grandi.
L'anno prossimo Pol gli sarà molto vicino ma avrebbero dovuto promuovere l'inglese, ma purtroppo la MotoGP è comandata dagli spagnoli.


----------



## sipno (17 Agosto 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Certo, replicarono la sua moto. Honda RC211V 5 cilindri a V di 75°. M1 Yamaha 4 cilindri in linea.
> OK



Il motore non lo fanno di certo. Ma la ciclistica si.
Che poi era ciò che contava di più per rossi.
Ma ripeto con quegli avversari pure Dovizioso vinceva.


----------



## sipno (17 Agosto 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma il suo mondo dev'essere un posto meraviglioso
> 
> Marc é un fenomeno vero, penso sia fuori ogni dubbio sta cosa, ma dire che la honda é inferiore alla Yamaha é storpiare la realtà



Ma se le Honda non vanno mai a podio senza marq.
Sono dati oggettivi.
È la peggiore tra Yamaha Ducati ed Honda.

Siete voi che storpiare la realtà visto che di honda tra i primi non se ne vedono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Certo, replicarono la sua moto. Honda RC211V 5 cilindri a V di 75°. M1 Yamaha 4 cilindri in linea.
> OK



infatti erano moto completamente diverse come caratteristiche.
questa è proprio la ABC e qua ci si inventa oltre l'inventabile.


----------



## Julian4674 (18 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma se le Honda non vanno mai a podio senza marq.
> Sono dati oggettivi.
> È la peggiore tra Yamaha Ducati ed Honda.
> 
> Siete voi che storpiare la realtà visto che di honda tra i primi non se ne vedono.



è volutamente la peggiore, nel senso che è cucita a misura di MM che ha una guida che nessun altro ha. metteteci il fatto che gli altri pilota honda non sono nulla di che e la frittata è fatta, honda è sparita dalle prime posizioni.
MM è riuscito in un'impresa titanica, farsi fare una honda solo per lui. Nell'era pre mm la honda era la migliore, per tutti i piloti, chiunque aveva una team hrc (ho detto hrc, no team satellite alla cecchinello)sotto il sedere poteva lottare per il mondiale e infatti ci hanno vinto pure criville e hayden


----------



## Stex (18 Agosto 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> è volutamente la peggiore, nel senso che è cucita a misura di MM che ha una guida che nessun altro ha. metteteci il fatto che gli altri pilota honda non sono nulla di che e la frittata è fatta, honda è sparita dalle prime posizioni.
> MM è riuscito in un'impresa titanica, farsi fare una honda solo per lui. Nell'era pre mm la honda era la migliore, per tutti i piloti, chiunque aveva una team hrc (ho detto hrc, no team satellite alla cecchinello)sotto il sedere poteva lottare per il mondiale e infatti ci hanno vinto pure criville e hayden



che cmq quest'anno se quartararo o dovi non si danno una mossa, per marquez sara una cavolata rimontare 70 punti...


----------



## sipno (18 Agosto 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> è volutamente la peggiore, nel senso che è cucita a misura di MM che ha una guida che nessun altro ha. metteteci il fatto che gli altri pilota honda non sono nulla di che e la frittata è fatta, honda è sparita dalle prime posizioni.
> MM è riuscito in un'impresa titanica, farsi fare una honda solo per lui. Nell'era pre mm la honda era la migliore, per tutti i piloti, chiunque aveva una team hrc (ho detto hrc, no team satellite alla cecchinello)sotto il sedere poteva lottare per il mondiale e infatti ci hanno vinto pure criville e hayden



Si vabbè dai, con sta cosa avrete sempre ragione.
No che Marq la fa andare comunque e per fare i tempi è sempre a rischio caduta.
No... 
Insomma cascate sempre in piedi.


Comunque vorrei ricordarti che Lorenzo ha vinto 2 mondiali con la Yamaha... Prima di Marq solamente Hayden nell'anno in cui a rossi non andava dritto nulla e poi Stoner che vabbè era un autentico fenomeno quando la testa gli girava bene ed anche l'unico che ha vinto con la Ducati.

Dove sarebbero tutte ste vittorie della Honda? Solo Marq l'ha riportata davvero in alto, ma senza di lui sarebbero moooolto indietro... nemmeno Lorenzo ci ha capito qualcosa.

E' una moto scorbutica, che solo Marq può guidare... A casa mia si chiama campione assoluto. Come lo era Stoner (quando era apposto con la testa).

Rossi deve avere la moto perfetta in percorrenza... Predilige la guidabilità alla velocità perchè non sa prendere il toro per le corna... Non a caso è stato il pilota peggiore in ducati negli ultimi anni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Agosto 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> è volutamente la peggiore, nel senso che è cucita a misura di MM che ha una guida che nessun altro ha. metteteci il fatto che gli altri pilota honda non sono nulla di che e la frittata è fatta, honda è sparita dalle prime posizioni.
> MM è riuscito in un'impresa titanica, farsi fare una honda solo per lui. Nell'era pre mm la honda era la migliore, per tutti i piloti, chiunque aveva una team hrc (ho detto hrc, no team satellite alla cecchinello)sotto il sedere poteva lottare per il mondiale e infatti ci hanno vinto pure criville e hayden



Andrebbe fatta un'analisi anno per anno, quest'anno è poco giudicabile perchè ci sono solo 4 Honda (minimo storico da 40 anni) di cui una fuori: rimangono un infortunato Cal, un dignitoso Nakagami e un debuttante deludente fratellì.
Cal lamenta problemi di grip: c'è più grip quest'anno quindi lo stile Honda dell'anno scorso è compromesso perchè la lasciavano scivolare. Un certo scivolamento è necessario e benvoluto in una moto scorbutica/agile come questa, ed è anche il motivo per cui MM guidava bene a gomme usurate, facendo quel che vuole più sul finire della gara che all'inizio.
Oggi con gomme fresche la Honda è pericolosa, infatti ha disarcionato MM in più di un'occasione. Cal già infortunato immagino non voglia rischiare troppo non sentendosi ancora a suo agio nella nuova combo moto/gomme.
Non penso che abbiano costruito una moto apposta per MM, piuttosto lo stile di MM si sposava bene con la filosofia progettuale (idem Stoner in Ducati: non avevano progettato la moto per Casey) il problema come già detto sono ste gomme nuove, e se MM e la HRC non trovano presto una soluzione i suoi piloti rischiano il disarcionamento ad ogni curva.
E' una questione di combo pilota/moto, in cui il feeling con la gomma è la cosa più importante e quest'anno per la prima volta forse in un ventennio la Honda soffre il nuovo pneumatico, che oggi dà più grip e che avverte con meno anticipo la perdita di aderenza rendendo la qualità dell'agilità un pericoloso difetto, tanto che se MM pensa di tornare per vincerle tutte lo vedo disarcionato altre volte. Purtroppo Honda non ha voluto nessun top rider a parte MM quindi non è giudicabile, pagano lo scotto di aver sempre puntato solo su MM, messo lì sulla moto migliore, senza mai un vero rivale, per fargli battere i record del 46.


----------



## Julian4674 (19 Agosto 2020)

penso si a marquez che non abbia voluto nessun altro top rider (a parte lorenzo, ma che era già in forte declino). per il rinnovo ha voluto il fratello in hrc che è così scarso che nenache era iniziato il mondiale che già l'avevano sfanculato


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2020)

Beh Lorenzo era considerato un top se non il top rider dopo Marquez. Marquez è un fenomeno vero, probabilmente ai livelli di Valentino.

Detto questo spero non vinca più una gara.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2020)

Le due Repsol in ultima fila in FP3 ahahahahaha, che politica di piloti fallimentare. E non si dica che la moto è lenta, perchè Nakagami stamattina è terzo, mentre Alex Marquez ha la terza vel max con 312 kmh.
Dovevano promuovere Cal, mica prendersi Alex, sti spagnoli che dettano legge sono uno scandalo.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le due Repsol in ultima fila in FP3 ahahahahaha, che politica di piloti fallimentare. E non si dica che la moto è lenta, perchè Nakagami stamattina è terzo, mentre Alex Marquez ha la terza vel max con 312 kmh.
> Dovevano promuovere Cal, mica prendersi Alex, sti spagnoli che dettano legge sono uno scandalo.


Secondo me il problema non è la moto. Il problema è che la moto è fatta su misura per Marc Marquez (basta vedere i risultati di Lorenzo lo scorso anno). Poi che Alex Marquez e Bradl siano piloti normali non c'è dubbio.


----------



## sipno (22 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema non è la moto. Il problema è che la moto è fatta su misura per Marc Marquez (basta vedere i risultati di Lorenzo lo scorso anno). Poi che Alex Marquez e Bradl siano piloti normali non c'è dubbio.



Io rimango dell'idea che sia marq a spingerla al limite.
Se fosse cucita a lui su misura non cadrebbe così tanto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io rimango dell'idea che sia marq a spingerla al limite.
> Se fosse cucita a lui su misura non cadrebbe così tanto.



cade poco a regola grazie all'elettronica che gli salva le chiappe. ringrazi la honda se è ancora vivo.
anni fa non avrebbe finito una gara.
lui va senza cervello. ne abbiamo visti altri. tipo stoner ma lui forse è peggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le due Repsol in ultima fila in FP3 ahahahahaha, che politica di piloti fallimentare. E non si dica che la moto è lenta, perchè Nakagami stamattina è terzo, mentre Alex Marquez ha la terza vel max con 312 kmh.
> Dovevano promuovere Cal, mica prendersi Alex, sti spagnoli che dettano legge sono uno scandalo.



è l'antonio delle moto questo qua.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cade poco a regola grazie all'elettronica che gli salva le chiappe. ringrazi la honda se è ancora vivo.
> anni fa non avrebbe finito una gara.
> lui va senza cervello. ne abbiamo visti altri. tipo stoner ma lui forse è peggio.


Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto un duello tra Stoner e Marquez.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2020)

La Honda farebbe bene a riprendere il Dovi


----------



## sipno (22 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le due Repsol in ultima fila in FP3 ahahahahaha, che politica di piloti fallimentare. E non si dica che la moto è lenta, perchè Nakagami stamattina è terzo, mentre Alex Marquez ha la terza vel max con 312 kmh.
> Dovevano promuovere Cal, mica prendersi Alex, sti spagnoli che dettano legge sono uno scandalo.



Non è la moto lenta ma la peggiore nel complesso... è molto semplice.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto un duello tra Stoner e Marquez.



vinceva il mondiale chi rimaneva vivo ahahahahaha

rossi permettendo. nel 2008 ha fatto un capolavoro sportivo unico nella storia


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

Il giovane Vietti vince la sua prima gara in Moto3.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Si preannuncia una giornataccia per Valentino, per poco non finisce ultimo  .


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia una giornataccia per Valentino, per poco non finisce ultimo  .


Speriamo nel recupero di Dovi.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel recupero di Dovi.


Circuito difficile comunque questo, ma vedere il dottore così lento e non giocarsela ai primi posti è un colpo al cuore. I tempi cambiano  .


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Circuito difficile comunque questo, ma vedere il dottore così lento e non giocarsela ai primi posti è un colpo al cuore. I tempi cambiano  .


Eh sì. Purtroppo l'età si fa sentire. Intanto bandiera rossa.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Mammamia Vinales...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia Vinales...


Vinales tra domenica scorsa ed oggi se l'è vista brutta.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia Vinales...



è stato intelligentissimo  che disastro ste Yamaha


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Figuraccia della Yamaha in diretta. Questo è uno scandalo che rischia di diventare un caso nazionale. Moto senza freni...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Agosto 2020)

Pazzesco quanto successo a Vinales.. che lucidità... sono dei marziani


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Chiedo scusa a Valentino, oggi poche colpe. Yamaha vergognosa.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

Vuoi vedere che il Dovi ha sbagliato la scelta delle gomme e mo con le soft va più veloce. Mannaggia.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2020)

belle ste gare senza qualcuno a fare il vuoto, sembra la 125


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile ha vinto Oliveira. Dovi 5°, ma si avvicina a Quartararo in classifica. Bellissima la MotoGP senza Marquez.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile! Tra i due litiganti (Miller e Espargaro), il terzo (Olivera) gode. Pazzesco...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2020)

mi fa piacere che Suzuki e Ktm stiano facendo grossi progressi, occhio sopratutto a Redbull - Ktm che solitamente mette giu progetti vincenti nel motociclismo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

livello dei piloti davvero bassissimo ora.

se il nano spagnolo rientra alla prossima vince il mondiale al 100%. il 1o ha solo 67 punti in 5 gare mamma mia.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> livello dei piloti davvero bassissimo ora.
> 
> se il nano spagnolo rientra alla prossima vince il mondiale al 100%. il 1o ha solo 67 punti in 6 gare mamma mia.



Ahi ahi ahi come ci paraculiamo.

A me invece sembrano tutti di ottimo livello.

Il problema è Marq che è qualcosa di assurdo.

Ma tranquilli marq non rientra prima di 2 o 3 mesi... lo ha già detto


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Oggi penso si sia visto definitivamente che la Yamaha fa schifo.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi penso si sia visto definitivamente che la Yamaha fa schifo.



Oggi... in altre piste è stata la migliore.

La costante rimane la Honda a fare schifo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi ahi come ci paraculiamo.
> 
> A me invece sembrano tutti di ottimo livello.
> 
> ...



che noia che sei. aggiungi anche suso così hai fatto 31.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi penso si sia visto definitivamente che la Yamaha fa schifo.



gran moto la yamaha, i freni sono secondari in una gara per vincere devi andar forte non frenare.

(dai facciamo contento sipno)


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gran moto la yamaha, i freni sono secondari in una gara per vincere devi andar forte non frenare.
> 
> (dai facciamo contento sipno)



Tu sei fissato con me però.. Quartararò nelle prime 2 gare ha dato una pista a tutti con le Yamaha subito dietro.

Ora invece sono 2 gare che le Ducati vanno meglio così come le KTM.

Forse è perchè come da sempre ci sono piste favorevoli e piste meno?

La questione dei freni è un difetto che si è presentato ora, quartararo così come Vinales non ne hanno risentito fino a 2 gare fa.

Ma ti ripeto... Dimmi ciò che vuoi della Yamaha, ma l'unica vera costante è la Honda che fa schifo in tutte le piste.

Levatevi le fette di rossi dagli occhi dai...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2020)

Ma infatti non capisco come solo Marquez riesce a volare con la Honda e gli altri no...

Comunque Vinales anche oggi ha sfiorato la tragedia.

Per Marquez, ma si sa quando torna? Io sapevo che tornava la prossima...


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco come solo Marquez riesce a volare con la Honda e gli altri no...
> 
> Comunque Vinales anche oggi ha sfiorato la tragedia.
> 
> Per Marquez, ma si sa quando torna? Io sapevo che tornava la prossima...



La Honda ha detto 2 o tre mesi... Stagione finita... Unico modo per vedere un mondiale combattuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

fosse vero che torna tra 2 mesi, ha buttato nel cesso un mondiale per il suo smisurato egocentrismo. 
pensava di tornare da una frattura in 3 giorni, unico al mondo. 

che pirla. il mondiale era già suo. se lo perde godo il triplo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse vero che torna tra 2 mesi, ha buttato nel cesso un mondiale per il suo smisurato egocentrismo.
> pensava di tornare da una frattura in 3 giorni, unico al mondo.
> 
> che pirla. il mondiale era già suo. se lo perde godo il triplo.



Ben gli sta, troppe ancora ne deve pagare Marquez.

Concordo con voi che questa MotoGP quest'anno è spettacolare. Ovviamente sogno ancora di vedere Rossi trionfare, ma attualmente è settimo anche se ha 25 punti da Quartararo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ben gli sta, troppe ancora ne deve pagare Marquez.
> 
> Concordo con voi che questa MotoGP quest'anno è spettacolare. Ovviamente sogno ancora di vedere Rossi trionfare, ma attualmente è settimo anche se ha 25 punti da Quartararo...



non ci spero assolutamente, ormai sembra un ex.
a me piace guardarla solo perchè non si sa chi vince, sinceramente. il livello mi sembra livellato verso il basso. sarà comunque divertente vedere chi la spunta. sempre che il nano non faccia la sorpresa e torni alla prossima.


----------



## sipno (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse vero che torna tra 2 mesi, ha buttato nel cesso un mondiale per il suo smisurato egocentrismo.
> pensava di tornare da una frattura in 3 giorni, unico al mondo.
> 
> che pirla. il mondiale era già suo. se lo perde godo il triplo.



I medici hanno dato l'ok però


----------



## mark (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse vero che torna tra 2 mesi, ha buttato nel cesso un mondiale per il suo smisurato egocentrismo.
> pensava di tornare da una frattura in 3 giorni, unico al mondo.
> 
> che pirla. il mondiale era già suo. se lo perde godo il triplo.



Beh lui ha detto chiaramente che si è fidato di chi l'ha operato, se poi i medici gli dicono che può provare a correre e che la placca al braccio reggerà senza problemi e poi non è così, la colpa più che a Marquez la darei ai medici.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh lui ha detto chiaramente che si è fidato di chi l'ha operato, se poi i medici gli dicono che può provare a correre e che la placca al braccio reggerà senza problemi e poi non è così, la colpa più che a Marquez la darei ai medici.



Parlano di medici spinti a dare l'ok... La frattura dell'omero non è una novità, si sa che ci vuole del tempo, se un medico dice che puoi correre può non essere vero, i medici non dicono sempre la verità, vedi covid per esempio. Sarebbe un campionato bellissimo se ai box non si vedessero tutti con la museruola ricordandoti che è un mondo di corrotti e meschini.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco come solo Marquez riesce a volare con la Honda e gli altri no...
> 
> Comunque Vinales anche oggi ha sfiorato la tragedia.
> 
> Per Marquez, ma si sa quando torna? Io sapevo che tornava la prossima...



Nakagami è partito secondo ma aveva il miglior ideal time, poi era secondo nella prima parte di gara. Solo che nessuno ne parla.
Se dite che la Honda è migliore della Yamaha, o meglio la peggiore in pista, allora che farebbe Nakagami?
Forse forse se scambi le moto tra Nakagami e Rossi cambia qualcosa...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2020)

Un motomondiale senza il miglior pilota è qualcosa di moscio e palloso. Marquez è un grandissimo e spero che ritorni presto a correre. Chiunque vincerà questo mondiale porterà "la macchia" d'averlo vinto senza il più forte, ovvero Marc.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nakagami è partito secondo ma aveva il miglior ideal time, poi era secondo nella prima parte di gara. Solo che nessuno ne parla.
> Se dite che la Honda è migliore della Yamaha, o meglio la peggiore in pista, allora che farebbe Nakagami?
> Forse forse se scambi le moto tra Nakagami e Rossi cambia qualcosa...



Certo che è ammirevole tutto questo impegno...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo che è ammirevole tutto questo impegno...



anche il tuo.

comunque ai medici han fatto dire di si. io non c'ero ma questo è quello che si dice. non è una novità che dopo un'operazione non si torna dopo 3 giorni.
ma si sa che lui è più furbo degli altri e può tutto. vince sempre, decide chi vince se non vince lui, butta fuori chi vuole e carenate e si rimette a posto le braccia manco fosse junior di dragonball.


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu sei fissato con me però.. Quartararò nelle prime 2 gare ha dato una pista a tutti con le Yamaha subito dietro.
> 
> Ora invece sono 2 gare che le Ducati vanno meglio così come le KTM.
> 
> ...



Comunque se honda fa schifo è perchè è stata progettata attorno con/da marquez a sua immagine e somiglianza...gli altri probabilmente fanno fatica proprio perchè honda ha seguito solo ed esclusivamente i bisogni di marquez


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2020)

Anni fa (e me lo ricordo benissimo, perché ero malato di motogp) si diceva che la Yamaha fosse la moto migliore perché Rossi era bravissimo a farla sviluppare insieme agli ingegneri... Lo si elogiava molto il Dottore per questa cosa. 

Stranamente ora si critica Marc perché a quanto pare ha fatto la stessa cosa, bha. Il ragazzo spagnolo porta a casa i risultati, fine della storia. 

Posso capire che stia antipatico ai fan del canarino, ma il ragazzo è forte, il più forte di tutti da qualche anno a sta parte, inutile star qui a campare scuse. E tutti questi complotti li vedono solo i canarini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anni fa (e me lo ricordo benissimo, perché ero malato di motogp) si diceva che la Yamaha fosse la moto migliore perché Rossi era bravissimo a farla sviluppare insieme agli ingegneri... Lo si elogiava molto il Dottore per questa cosa.
> 
> Stranamente ora si critica Marc perché a quanto pare ha fatto la stessa cosa, bha. Il ragazzo spagnolo porta a casa i risultati, fine della storia.
> 
> Posso capire che stia antipatico ai fan del canarino, ma il ragazzo è forte, il più forte di tutti da qualche anno a sta parte, inutile star qui a campare scuse. E tutti questi complotti li vedono solo i canarino.



Nessun complotto,mcosí come Stoner vinceva i campionati con Ducati, ma chiunque altro saliva sulla moto arrivava 15° perché lo stile particolare di Caseynera l’unico ad adattarsi a quella moto, cosí é la Honda per Marquez.

Comunque bisogna dire che l’infortunio di Marquez é una delle poche gioie di questo anno tremendo. L’unico disappunto é che l’abbia fatto da solo e nessuno possa affiggersi la meritata medaglia dell’abbattitore di str-o-nzi ladri di mondiali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Un motomondiale senza il miglior pilota è qualcosa di moscio e palloso. Marquez è un grandissimo e spero che ritorni presto a correre. Chiunque vincerà questo mondiale porterà "la macchia" d'averlo vinto senza il più forte, ovvero Marc.



Ma c'è da dire anche che Marquez ha una moto decisamente superiore a tutte le altre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nessun complotto,mcosí come Stoner vinceva i campionati con Ducati, ma chiunque altro saliva sulla moto arrivava 15° perché lo stile particolare di Caseynera l’unico ad adattarsi a quella moto, cosí é la Honda per Marquez.
> 
> Comunque bisogna dire che l’infortunio di Marquez é una delle poche gioie di questo anno tremendo. L’unico disappunto é che l’abbia fatto da solo e nessuno possa affiggersi la meritata medaglia dell’abbattitore di str-o-nzi ladri di mondiali.



Complotti perché pensate veramente che abbia vinto un mondiale alleandosi con Lorenzo. Son tutte scuse per non ammettere che Rossi non è più quello di una volta e che Marquez è un fenomeno.

Potete star qui a dire quello che volete, ma le scarenate le tirava pure Rossi, anche a lui facevano la moto su misura e non era di certo mister simpatia. Ho ancora impresso nella mente le dichiarazioni vergognose di Rossi contro tutta la Ducati, mamma mia.
La realtà è che Rossi è stato un pilota favoloso, ma appena sono arrivati avversari degni di sto nome non ha più vinto come prima. Stoner, Lorenzo e Marquez. 




Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma c'è da dire anche che Marquez ha una moto decisamente superiore a tutte le altre.




Questa cosa è tutta da vedere, ma anche se fosse così, perché gli altri piloti Honda non si avvicinano nemmeno col binocolo? È così difficile ammettere che è semplicemente il più forte?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questa cosa è tutta da vedere, ma anche se fosse così, perché gli altri piloti Honda non si avvicinano nemmeno col binocolo? È così difficile ammettere che è semplicemente il più forte?



Anche tu dimentichi Nakagami, partito secondo ed era secondo fino alla bandiera rossa. Ci fosse stato Marquez al posto suo si sarebbe detto la Honda va solo per meriti del campione, invece c'è un giappo ed è come se non esistesse, come se non sia in sella ad una Honda?
MM è strapompato dai media, con lui usano un diverso peso e una diversa misura: di solito il potenziale di una moto equivale alla migliore prestazione di un dato pilota in sella a quella moto, e varia di circuito in circuito. Ma con MM i giornalisti corrotti sostengono che la miglior Honda era da ricercare nella seconda Honda in griglia - mentre per le altre moto vale la prima in griglia  .
La forza di MM è la costanza nell'arco di una stagione; quando i suoi compagni son stati in palla lo hanno battuto in più di un'occasione, ma questi non hanno la costanza. Nakagami probabilmente era al top in Austria e sarebbe stato vicinissimo a MM se non davanti. Oppure MM sarebbe stato tranquillamente primo, perchè la Honda rimane la moto migliore.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche il tuo.
> 
> comunque ai medici han fatto dire di si. io non c'ero ma questo è quello che si dice. non è una novità che dopo un'operazione non si torna dopo 3 giorni.
> ma si sa che lui è più furbo degli altri e può tutto. vince sempre, decide chi vince se non vince lui, butta fuori chi vuole e carenate e si rimette a posto le braccia manco fosse junior di dragonball.



Assolutamente d'accordo, il primo colpevole è lui che voleva gareggiare, ma i medici hanno l'ultima parola. Loro dovevano assolutamente vietarlo.
Ma bene così, almeno per un anno ci sarà un mondiale Equilibrato con Piloti che potranno vincere cose che con Marq potrebbero solo sognarsi.
Peccato che tra questi piloti nessuno della Honda può dire la sua... Troppo scarsi immagino.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche tu dimentichi Nakagami, partito secondo ed era secondo fino alla bandiera rossa. Ci fosse stato Marquez al posto suo si sarebbe detto la Honda va solo per meriti del campione, invece c'è un giappo ed è come se non esistesse, come se non sia in sella ad una Honda?
> MM è strapompato dai media, con lui usano un diverso peso e una diversa misura: di solito il potenziale di una moto equivale alla migliore prestazione di un dato pilota in sella a quella moto, e varia di circuito in circuito. Ma con MM i giornalisti corrotti sostengono che la miglior Honda era da ricercare nella seconda Honda in griglia - mentre per le altre moto vale la prima in griglia  .
> La forza di MM è la costanza nell'arco di una stagione; quando i suoi compagni son stati in palla lo hanno battuto in più di un'occasione, ma questi non hanno la costanza. Nakagami probabilmente era al top in Austria e sarebbe stato vicinissimo a MM se non davanti. Oppure MM sarebbe stato tranquillamente primo, perchè la Honda rimane la moto migliore.



Ma tu davvero prendi come riferimento una sola gara? Dai, perchè dovete cercare di trovare scusanti che non esistono.

Se guardiamo ai podi, anzi fino al 5° posto, noteremo che nei primi 5 GP c'è equilibrio tra Ducati Yamaha e KTM con Suzuky subito dietro... 
Quelle che proprio stanno messe malissimo sono le Honda con il Solo Nakagami ad avvicinarsi al podio...

Che vi costa riconoscere quello che effettivamente riportano i dati?


Poi che c'entra che MM è stato battuto dai compagni quando in palla? Tutti possono essere battuti... Tutti possono avere una giornata no, tutti possono cadere. Ma quando MM è in Palla (quasi sempre) potete metterci chiunque in palla ma non gli si avvicina nemmeno.

Sei un chiaro fan boy di Rossi, per parlare così... E' palese che nemmeno tu credi a quello che scrivi... E' forzatissimo dai.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Complotti perché pensate veramente che abbia vinto un mondiale alleandosi con Lorenzo. Son tutte scuse per non ammettere che Rossi non è più quello di una volta e che Marquez è un fenomeno.
> 
> Potete star qui a dire quello che volete, ma le scarenate le tirava pure Rossi, anche a lui facevano la moto su misura e non era di certo mister simpatia. Ho ancora impresso nella mente le dichiarazioni vergognose di Rossi contro tutta la Ducati, mamma mia.
> La realtà è che Rossi è stato un pilota favoloso, ma appena sono arrivati avversari degni di sto nome non ha più vinto come prima. Stoner, Lorenzo e Marquez.
> ...



Esatto... ricordiamolo che molti mondiali li ha vinti contro di uno che cadeva appena gli si avvicinava alla coda della moto... Anche per questo Rossi furbamente lo faceva stare davanti.
Tra l'altro non aveva nemmeno la Honda ufficiale.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Comunque se honda fa schifo è perchè è stata progettata attorno con/da marquez a sua immagine e somiglianza...gli altri probabilmente fanno fatica proprio perchè honda ha seguito solo ed esclusivamente i bisogni di marquez



Guarda che lo stesso MM disse che gli sarebbe piaciuta una moto più guidabile ma la Honda ha sempre seguito se stessa.

Parole di MM.

Come Stoner è semplicemente uno che porta al limite il bolide... Non per niente è sempre appeso ad un filo.

Secondo me con una Yamaha ma ci metto pure la Ducati sarebbe molto più tranquillo... 

Bisogna essere orbi per non notare che MM non supera in Rettilineo (La honda ha solo la velocità top), ma in staccata o nel guidato, dove la guidabilità da sempre è il punto forte di Yamaha.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma tu davvero prendi come riferimento una sola gara? Dai, perchè dovete cercare di trovare scusanti che non esistono.
> 
> Se guardiamo ai podi, anzi fino al 5° posto, noteremo che nei primi 5 GP c'è equilibrio tra Ducati Yamaha e KTM con Suzuky subito dietro...
> Quelle che proprio stanno messe malissimo sono le Honda con il Solo Nakagami ad avvicinarsi al podio...
> ...



La prestazione di Nakagami non è ignorabile, era quello il livello della moto in Austria, ovvero la moto migliore. 
Perchè non esiste che un pilota -che gli stessi fan di MM reputano scarso- sia il più veloce in pista, ma addirittura con una moto inferiore agli altri, con la moto peggiore?


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La prestazione di Nakagami non è ignorabile, era quello il livello della moto in Austria, ovvero la moto migliore.
> Perchè non esiste che un pilota -che gli stessi fan di MM reputano scarso- sia il più veloce in pista, ma addirittura con una moto inferiore agli altri, con la moto peggiore?



Ma guarda che il Motogp per fortuna non è (ancora) come la F1. Ogni tanto anche un mediocre puù fare la differenza se in palla.
Ma dai, è innegabile che la Honda oggi sia la peggiore di tutte le moto.

Forse è anche colpa di MM che ha fatto sedere la Honda sugli allori. Il problema è che la Honda segue molto meno le indicazioni dei piloti rispetto alle altre scuderie.

MM come Stoner appartiene a quei piloti che si siedono su una moto senza sapere che hanno sotto e corrono al massimo.

Nakagami vedremo dove arriverà a fine campionato. Per ora è sesto, dietro a 2 yamaha 2 Ducati ed una KTM e ad un punto più di un bollito come rossi. 
Tra l'altro è l'unico nei primi 12 a non essere andato a podio.
Le altre Honda le troviamo dal 15° in già, dove anche un buon Crutchlow sta a 7 punti e Bradl a zero all'ultimo posto... Piloti che hanno sempre fatto discretamente le passate stagioni.

Ammetterlo non costa nulla... La Honda è pietosa.

Tra l'altro è un peccato che MM si sia rotto... Magari a parte la prima gara sarebbe stato vittima pure lui della pochezza della Honda chissà.


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo stesso MM disse che gli sarebbe piaciuta una moto più guidabile ma la Honda ha sempre seguito se stessa.
> 
> Parole di MM.
> 
> ...



Siamo totalmente in disaccordo. Da sempre lo sviluppo della moto in moto GP viene fatto seguendo le direttive se non addirittura le caratteristiche fisiche del pilota di punta...era la stessa cosa che lamentava Lorenzo in Ducati, andò in rosso e poi si rifiutarono di fare un serbatoio a sua immagine e somiglianza per non penalizzare Dovizioso...ha avuto quello che voleva nelle ultime 5 gare in cui infatti arrivò a podio. Stessa cosa succede per Marquez, se ci sono 15 ingegneri Honda dietro lo sviluppo della moto tutti e 15 ascoltano come vuole la moto Marquez e agli altri restano le briciole...Marquez è un campione e questo non si discute, ma a questi livelli non si compete con una moto costruita sulla pelle di qualcun'altro...Ultimamente anche Valentino (stranamente) si sta lamentando che lo sviluppo della M1 è tardivo...il nuovo telaio è arrivato in ritardo di 1 anno...con questo non voglio dire che Valentino sia penalizzato dalla moto, ormai secondo me è cotto e non ne avrebbe più comunque, ma se i piloti della Yamaha e i piloti della Honda si lamentano dello sviluppo della moto non vedo perchè la Honda secondo il parere dovrebbe andare male mentre invece la Yamaha va bene.
Se Marquez non supera in rettilineo i motivi sono altri e se lui va il doppio dei suoi avversari sempre è anche perchè si trova molto bene con la moto (anche se si lamenta, perchè a sti livelli dove tra il primo posto e il decimo corrono 6 decimi di secondo non arrivi sempre primo se la moto non va bene). 

Questo è il mio pensiero poi tu sei libero di pensare come vuoi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

Ogni Casa ha una propria filosofia costruttiva a prescindere dei piloti. Nessun pilota è mai stato interpellato su come realizzare la moto, la Yamaha non ha chiesto a nessuno se fare un 4 cilindri in linea.
MM si adatta alla Honda e non viceversa. Ma ricordo che Honda costruì una moto più piccola, pensata per Pedrosa (che però fu imposta ad Hayden per collaudarla, mentre Pedrosa continuava con la vecchia, perchè più performante...). MM ha ereditato quella moto pensata per Pedrosa e ci si è trovato molto bene, non hanno dovuto stravolgere nulla di nulla della moto per fare un favore a Marc, hanno proseguito con le stesse idee (ed è anche per quello che si son tenuti Pedrosa per così tanti anni).


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, il primo colpevole è lui che voleva gareggiare, ma i medici hanno l'ultima parola. Loro dovevano assolutamente vietarlo.
> Ma bene così, almeno per un anno ci sarà un mondiale Equilibrato con Piloti che potranno vincere cose che con Marq potrebbero solo sognarsi.
> Peccato che tra questi piloti nessuno della Honda può dire la sua... Troppo scarsi immagino.



sono d'accordo, anzi sarebbe ancora meglio se chiudesse qua la carriera perchè di un omuncolo così la maggior parte della gente è stufa ed infatti chi le guarda più le moto? torneranno su rai3 a breve.

be se la honda prende antonio donnarumma-alex marquez può solo fare mea culpa. vedrai che se tarda a tornare aggiustano la moto su qulche altro pilota e tornano su. domenica già andavano meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Complotti perché pensate veramente che abbia vinto un mondiale alleandosi con Lorenzo. Son tutte scuse per non ammettere che Rossi non è più quello di una volta e che Marquez è un fenomeno.
> 
> Potete star qui a dire quello che volete, ma le scarenate le tirava pure Rossi, anche a lui facevano la moto su misura e non era di certo mister simpatia. Ho ancora impresso nella mente le dichiarazioni vergognose di Rossi contro tutta la Ducati, mamma mia.
> La realtà è che Rossi è stato un pilota favoloso, ma appena sono arrivati avversari degni di sto nome non ha più vinto come prima. Stoner, Lorenzo e Marquez.



be che il nano abbia fatto vincere il mondiale a lorenzo è chiaro, non ho capito se lo stai negando...

rossi sono 10 anni che non va è... la gente che lo ha messo in difficoltà lo ha beccato da vecchio in fase calante. biaggi e capi non erano peggio di lorenzo e probabilmente neanche di stoner che era sempre in terra.
in quanto al nano se avesse beccato rossi giovane avrebbe perso sulle moto vecchie perchè sarebbe andato in terra ogni 3 giri. su queste moto sarebbe stata una bella lotta ma credo che rossi alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata perchè è più intelligente e forte di testa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo stesso MM disse che gli sarebbe piaciuta una moto più guidabile ma la Honda ha sempre seguito se stessa.
> 
> Parole di MM.



anche nadal dice sempre che non si dopa. ma per favore aahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ogni Casa ha una propria filosofia costruttiva a prescindere dei piloti. Nessun pilota è mai stato interpellato su come realizzare la moto, la Yamaha non ha chiesto a nessuno se fare un 4 cilindri in linea.
> MM si adatta alla Honda e non viceversa. Ma ricordo che Honda costruì una moto più piccola, pensata per Pedrosa (che però fu imposta ad Hayden per collaudarla, mentre Pedrosa continuava con la vecchia, perchè più performante...). MM ha ereditato quella moto pensata per Pedrosa e ci si è trovato molto bene, non hanno dovuto stravolgere nulla di nulla della moto per fare un favore a Marc, hanno proseguito con le stesse idee (ed è anche per quello che si son tenuti Pedrosa per così tanti anni).



Resta il fatto che se la moto è comoda a marquez la tengono e la sviluppano e sicuramente sono più inclini alle richieste di marquez che dell'ultimo Pinco pallino che arriva. Marquez è il più forte ora, ma il fatto che gli altri piloti facciano fatica in honda non vuol dire che marquez farebbe la stessa fatica perché probabilmente lui con quella moto si trova meglio (visto che ci ha vinto di tutto ormai) e se lavorano a migliorare di sicuro non lo fanno mettendo in difficoltà il pilota più forte che vince le gare


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ogni Casa ha una propria filosofia costruttiva a prescindere dei piloti. Nessun pilota è mai stato interpellato su come realizzare la moto, la Yamaha non ha chiesto a nessuno se fare un 4 cilindri in linea.
> MM si adatta alla Honda e non viceversa. Ma ricordo che Honda costruì una moto più piccola, pensata per Pedrosa (che però fu imposta ad Hayden per collaudarla, mentre Pedrosa continuava con la vecchia, perchè più performante...). MM ha ereditato quella moto pensata per Pedrosa e ci si è trovato molto bene, non hanno dovuto stravolgere nulla di nulla della moto per fare un favore a Marc, hanno proseguito con le stesse idee (ed è anche per quello che si son tenuti Pedrosa per così tanti anni).



E poi scusami, dici che le case costruttrici non chiedono ai piloti come vogliono la moto e poi dici che honda ha fatto una moto pensata per pedrosa...è ovvio che se marquez dice che vuole un bicilindrico boxer non glielo sviluppano, ma se pagano 20 milioni di euro il pilota di punta stai pure tranquillo che gli prendono pure il calco delle natiche per il sellino tanto la moto deve andargli come un calzino


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E poi scusami, dici che le case costruttrici non chiedono ai piloti come vogliono la moto e poi dici che honda ha fatto una moto pensata per pedrosa...è ovvio che se marquez dice che vuole un bicilindrico boxer non glielo sviluppano, ma se pagano 20 milioni di euro il pilota di punta stai pure tranquillo che gli prendono pure il calco delle natiche per il sellino tanto la moto deve andargli come un calzino



La Honda fatta per Pedrosa è l'unico caso che io ricordi, sicuramente se hanno fatto delle variazioni ultimamente son state fatte favorendo il suo stile su questo concordo ma non hanno stravolto nulla; l' HRC conferma il carattere che ha sempre avuto sin dai tempi di Gardner, gran motore ma moto un pò scorbutica, diceva che la Honda non era adatta a vincere il mondiale (che vinceva Lawson su Yamaha, anch'essa allora con i pregi e difetti di oggi) poi il texano passato in Honda vinse subito il mondiale.
Il punto è lo sviluppo come giustamente dici, che genera caos in tutte le Case: soprattutto in Yamaha che deve seguire o Maverick o Vale, mentre le M1 dell'anno prima sono tutti gli anni più veloci del team factory con la nuova moto. La Ducati che è una moto dettata dal computer proprio non ci sente e i piloti si devono arrangiare. Oggi alla Honda senza MM possono seguire i dettami di un altro pilota e non mi stupirei se stessero seguendo Nakagami - magari gli hanno dato la moto destinata a MM e a Bradl han dato uno scarto.


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Honda fatta per Pedrosa è l'unico caso che io ricordi, sicuramente se hanno fatto delle variazioni ultimamente son state fatte favorendo il suo stile su questo concordo ma non hanno stravolto nulla; l' HRC conferma il carattere che ha sempre avuto sin dai tempi di Gardner, gran motore ma moto un pò scorbutica, diceva che la Honda non era adatta a vincere il mondiale (che vinceva Lawson su Yamaha, anch'essa allora con i pregi e difetti di oggi) poi il texano passato in Honda vinse subito il mondiale.
> Il punto è lo sviluppo come giustamente dici, che genera caos in tutte le Case: soprattutto in Yamaha che deve seguire o Maverick o Vale, mentre le M1 dell'anno prima sono tutti gli anni più veloci del team factory con la nuova moto. La Ducati che è una moto dettata dal computer proprio non ci sente e i piloti si devono arrangiare. Oggi alla Honda senza MM possono seguire i dettami di un altro pilota e non mi stupirei se stessero seguendo Nakagami - magari gli hanno dato la moto destinata a MM e a Bradl han dato uno scarto.



Come dicevo, lo sviluppo e le risorse umane erano sicuramente destinate a marquez ed ora, come dici tu, è probabile seguano i dettami di nakagami per renderlo più competitivo...sul carattere di ogni moto sono d'accordo con te, ognuna nasce con caratteristiche proprie ma poi viene perfezionata sul pilota di punta


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che se la moto è comoda a marquez la tengono e la sviluppano e sicuramente sono più inclini alle richieste di marquez che dell'ultimo Pinco pallino che arriva. Marquez è il più forte ora, ma il fatto che gli altri piloti facciano fatica in honda non vuol dire che marquez farebbe la stessa fatica perché probabilmente lui con quella moto si trova meglio (visto che ci ha vinto di tutto ormai) e se lavorano a migliorare di sicuro non lo fanno mettendo in difficoltà il pilota più forte che vince le gare



Si ma capisci che è più credibile supporre che una moto è inferiore se ha tanti piloti in fondo alla classifica rispetto all'affermarsi che è la migliore perché MM vince?
Idem nel dire che sia perfetta per MM. Una moto perfetta è una moto guidabilissima... lo stesso MM dice che gli piacerebbe una moto più guidabile ma è la Honda che segue la sua linea. Evidentemente ascoltano quello che vogliono dai piloti... ovvero nulla perché tutti faticano e MM per vincere rischia di ammazzarsi ogni volta


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si ma capisci che è più credibile supporre che una moto è inferiore se ha tanti piloti in fondo alla classifica rispetto all'affermarsi che è la migliore perché MM vince?
> Idem nel dire che sia perfetta per MM. Una moto perfetta è una moto guidabilissima... lo stesso MM dice che gli piacerebbe una moto più guidabile ma è la Honda che segue la sua linea. Evidentemente ascoltano quello che vogliono dai piloti... ovvero nulla perché tutti faticano e MM per vincere rischia di ammazzarsi ogni volta



Resto della mia idea...marquez è il più forte, ma con quella moto si trova bene, altrimenti non riuscirebbe a dominare come faceva...la prova non l'avremmo mai finché marquez non cambierà moto


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea...marquez è il più forte, ma con quella moto si trova bene, altrimenti non riuscirebbe a dominare come faceva...la prova non l'avremmo mai finché marquez non cambierà moto



Male non si trova. Questo non vuol dire che con una Yamaha o Ducati non si possa trovare addirittura meglio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be che il nano abbia fatto vincere il mondiale a lorenzo è chiaro, non ho capito se lo stai negando...
> 
> rossi sono 10 anni che non va è... la gente che lo ha messo in difficoltà lo ha beccato da vecchio in fase calante. biaggi e capi non erano peggio di lorenzo e probabilmente neanche di stoner che era sempre in terra.
> in quanto al nano se avesse beccato rossi giovane avrebbe perso sulle moto vecchie perchè sarebbe andato in terra ogni 3 giri. su queste moto sarebbe stata una bella lotta ma credo che rossi alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata perchè è più intelligente e forte di testa.



Il tuo messaggio mi sa tanto di "ehhh ma se c'era Nedved" eddai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il tuo messaggio mi sa tanto di "ehhh ma se c'era Nedved" eddai...



non mi pare. c'era anche una domanda che hai accuratamente evitato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi pare. c'era anche una domanda che hai accuratamente evitato.



La domanda me l'ero persa, l'ho appena recuperata. In realtà si, è molto juventino style il tuo messaggio. Ma onestamente ho risposto così anche perché ho pensato "ma si che me frega, ognuno la pensa come vuole, chiudiamola qui"
Secondo me non si è messo d'accordo con Jorge, però ognuno la pensa come gli pare. Io credo che Stoner nel suo apice si sarebbe divorato Rossi a colazione anche con le 500. Penso che Marquez sia un talento naturale, qualcosa di assurdo e che capita una volta ogni 40 anni, quindi secondo me se la sarebbe giocata senza problemi con Vale, ma lo trovo comunque 1 gradino sotto Stoner.. Resta un fenomeno anche lo Spagnolo. Rossi invece è ridicolo da dieci anni ormai. Ridicolo per ciò che lui rappresenta chiaramente. Se i suoi piazzamenti li avesse avuti uno Iannone a caso ovviamente sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La domanda me l'ero persa, l'ho appena recuperata. In realtà si, è molto juventino style il tuo messaggio. Ma onestamente ho risposto così anche perché ho pensato "ma si che me frega, ognuno la pensa come vuole, chiudiamola qui"
> Secondo me non si è messo d'accordo con Jorge, però ognuno la pensa come gli pare. Io credo che Stoner nel suo apice si sarebbe divorato Rossi a colazione anche con le 500. Penso che Marquez sia un talento naturale, qualcosa di assurdo e che capita una volta ogni 40 anni, quindi secondo me se la sarebbe giocata senza problemi con Vale, ma lo trovo comunque 1 gradino sotto Stoner.. Resta un fenomeno anche lo Spagnolo. Rossi invece è ridicolo da dieci anni ormai. Ridicolo per ciò che lui rappresenta chiaramente. Se i suoi piazzamenti li avesse avuti uno Iannone a caso ovviamente sarebbe tanta roba.



a ma non la penso mica tanto diversa. rossi è davvero ridicolo da 10 anni.
non esagererei con stoner che abbiamo visto che va in crisi psicologica facilmente.

poi va be magari marc e lorenzo non erano d'accordo ma l'obiettivo di marc era palese ed era di sicuro personale, non di certo per fare un piacere a lorenzo


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2020)

Ieri grande vittoria di Morbidelli, secondo un eroico Bagnaia tornato da un infortunio. Dovizioso primo in classifica nel motomondiale. In Moto2 podio tutto italiano con Marini, Bezzecchi e Bastianini.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ieri grande vittoria di Morbidelli, secondo un eroico Bagnaia tornato da un infortunio. Dovizioso primo in classifica nel motomondiale. In Moto2 podio tutto italiano con Marini, Bezzecchi e Bastianini.



Mondiale molto equilibrato.

Yamaha moto migliore nonostante il primo posto di Dovi

Spero che alla fine possa tornare a vincere la Ducati anche se sarebbe una vittoria dovuta solamente all'infortunio di MM.

Se non altro si nota uno spettacolo migliore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

livello davvero bassissimo, in questo contesto un regolarista come dovi può davvero vincere questo mondiale che altrimenti non avrebbe vinto neanche nei suoi sogni.
questo mondiale sarà anche un rimpianto per rossi perchè se non fosse un rottame ormai sarebbe stato suo facilmente


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> livello davvero bassissimo, in questo contesto un regolarista come dovi può davvero vincere questo mondiale che altrimenti non avrebbe vinto neanche nei suoi sogni.
> questo mondiale sarà anche un rimpianto per rossi perchè se non fosse un rottame ormai sarebbe stato suo facilmente



Sarebbe bastato il Rossi di 2 anni fa per mettersi in tasca sto mondiale agevolmente..oggi purtroppo per lui è davvero finito, ma del resto c'ha 41 anni e corre con gente che ha 20 anni meno di lui..è giusto sia così..

Dici il giusto, classico mondiale da regolarista, credo che salvo step della Yamaha che la portino su un livello molto più alto, dovizioso abbia ottime chances (e glielo auguro, da 2-3 anni è l'unico a dare fastidio a MM)


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato il Rossi di 2 anni fa per mettersi in tasca sto mondiale agevolmente..oggi purtroppo per lui è davvero finito, ma del resto c'ha 41 anni e corre con gente che ha 20 anni meno di lui..è giusto sia così..
> 
> Dici il giusto, classico mondiale da regolarista, credo che salvo step della Yamaha che la portino su un livello molto più alto, dovizioso abbia ottime chances (e glielo auguro, da 2-3 anni è l'unico a dare fastidio a MM)



si diciamo che questo sarebbe "meritato". gli gioca contro che secondo me la ducati ha sempre prediletto le piste più stop/go mentre quest'anno con tutti sti casini gareggiano prevalentemente nei vecchi circuiti europei che sono molto più guidati. veramente non so chi lo può vincere... ho guardato adesso il calendario e sono 8 tappe tutte su circuiti italiani-spagnoli + estoril e le mans... non so l'anno scorso i risultati di dovi su ste piste ma non mi convince molto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si diciamo che questo sarebbe "meritato". gli gioca contro che secondo me la ducati ha sempre prediletto le piste più stop/go mentre quest'anno con tutti sti casini gareggiano prevalentemente nei vecchi circuiti europei che sono molto più guidati. veramente non so chi lo può vincere... ho guardato adesso il calendario e sono 8 tappe tutte su circuiti italiani-spagnoli + estoril e le mans... non so l'anno scorso i risultati di dovi su ste piste ma non mi convince molto.



Innegabilmente sarebbe una bellissima storia immaginare Rossi campione del mondo..ma la vedo dura, il favorito pare essere Dovizioso insieme a Quartararo, ma mai come quest'anno dipenderà tutto dalle moto..


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si diciamo che questo sarebbe "meritato". gli gioca contro che secondo me la ducati ha sempre prediletto le piste più stop/go mentre quest'anno con tutti sti casini gareggiano prevalentemente nei vecchi circuiti europei che sono molto più guidati. veramente non so chi lo può vincere... ho guardato adesso il calendario e sono 8 tappe tutte su circuiti italiani-spagnoli + estoril e le mans... non so l'anno scorso i risultati di dovi su ste piste ma non mi convince molto.



Certo che vincere per Dovi e dopo lasciare la Ducati sarebbe una bella botta per loro.

Anche se temo non lo vincerà, pure ieri davanti c'era un'altra ducati e non la sua... 

Sembra come se l'assenza di MM stia facendo ammosciare chi solitamente lo doveva rincorrere.

Quartararo ha fatto benissimo le prime 2 quando MM sembrava dover ritornare da un momento all'altro, ma ora che si sa che tornerà a novembre a campionato chiuso è come se tutti non avessero motivazioni.

Non ricordo chi, ma dopo una vittoria disse che se ci fosse stato MM sarebbe andata diversamente... già da qui si capisce come sto mondiale stia perdendo senso per i piloti, quando invece dovrebbe essere un motivo in più per lottare come delle bestie.

Bah... valli a capire


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

Morbidello è un pirla, non dovrebbe suonare l'inno italiano per lui dopo il casco idiota che ha messo. Ma in sta MotoGP di corrotti e venduti, come in F1, non saprei chi salvare.

Rimane un ennesimo elogio al Dottor Rossi, che batte alla grande il tanto osannato Vinales, e lotta contro i suoi allievi del Ranch. 
Non solo è il più grande campione di quest' epoca, ma anche un Guru del motociclismo avendo creato una scuola, facendo il maestro, e avendo portato i suoi allievi sul gradino più alto della massima classe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Morbidello è un pirla, non dovrebbe suonare l'inno italiano per lui dopo il casco idiota che ha messo. Ma in sta MotoGP di corrotti e venduti, come in F1, non saprei chi salvare.
> 
> Rimane un ennesimo elogio al Dottor Rossi, che batte alla grande il tanto osannato Vinales, e lotta contro i suoi allievi del Ranch.
> Non solo è il più grande campione di quest' epoca, ma anche un Guru del motociclismo avendo creato una scuola, facendo il maestro, e avendo portato i suoi allievi sul gradino più alto della massima classe.



Giusto dell'accademy si deve parlare, dopo ANNI di vuoto nel motociclismo italiano per fortuna ci ha pensato Rossi a mettere su una scuola e a ridarci piloti in grado di primeggiare a livello mondiale..

Un grandissimo anche fuori dalla pista, ha portato in giro per 15 anni l'Italia al top di questo sport e ora sta crescendo nuove leve...un mito


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Morbidello è un pirla, non dovrebbe suonare l'inno italiano per lui dopo il casco idiota che ha messo. Ma in sta MotoGP di corrotti e venduti, come in F1, non saprei chi salvare.
> 
> Rimane un ennesimo elogio al Dottor Rossi, che batte alla grande il tanto osannato Vinales, e lotta contro i suoi allievi del Ranch.
> Non solo è il più grande campione di quest' epoca, ma anche un Guru del motociclismo avendo creato una scuola, facendo il maestro, e avendo portato i suoi allievi sul gradino più alto della massima classe.



Peccato che MM lo abbia surclassato... Quando lo accetterai vivrai meglio fidati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato che MM lo abbia surclassato... Quando lo accetterai vivrai meglio fidati.



MM ha corso senza rivali in squadra, e non gli mettono nessun degno pilota proprio per fargli fare tutti i record possibili, che non varranno nulla, come quelli di Hamilton.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> MM ha corso senza rivali in squadra, e non gli mettono nessun degno pilota proprio per fargli fare tutti i record possibili, che non varranno nulla, come quelli di Hamilton.



Ok dai, se devi mentire allora ti dico che hai ragione...

Hai ragione.


Tohru Ukawa
Nicky Hayden
Carlos Checa
Colin Edwards
Jorge Lorenzo
Vinales

Ora, vorrei non smettere di ridere, perchè immagino che hai scritto quello che hai scritto senza sapere cosa scrivevi, ma mentre MM sostieni aver avuto compagni scarsi (certo come se Pedrosa fosse l'ultimo arrivato e Lorenzo fosse uno che non ha mai vinto una sega, evitiamo), Rossi aveva veri e propri AMICONI che lo aiutavano a fare TAPPO e lo facevano passare senza un minimo accenno di duello, cosa che MM invece ha sempre dovuto fare, soprattutto quelle poche volte che Pedrosa gli stava davanti.

Il vero compagno scarso, ce lo ha solo ora.

Lorenzo lo hanno preso per formare una coppia vincente, ma se ha fatto schifo mica è colpa di MM.

Inventane un'altra dai che fai più bella figura.

I record di MM valgono tantissimo perchè ancora di più si sta dimostrando come solo lui sa guidare la Honda, a differenza di Hamilton che ha il compagno sempre attaccato al chiulo....

Te lo ripeto, prima di fare esempi pensa a quello che dici che fai solo figure barbine! 

Dimostri solo di essere un fanboy senza alcuna conoscenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok dai, se devi mentire allora ti dico che hai ragione...
> 
> Hai ragione.
> 
> ...



Rossi e MM due fuoriclasse dello stesso livello, che hanno dominato le loro epoche in modo pressoché identico (se si confrontano i numeri sono praticamente identici)

Confronti che davvero hanno poco senso, impossibile stabilire chi sia più forte, Rossi ha cambiato moto con e ha guidato anche le vecchie 500, per MM i numeri sono sbalorditivi e sembra avere una marcia in più..resta vero che ha avuto un solo avversario degno, Lorenzo in un paio di stagioni..Rossi ha perso un mondiale contro la Bridgstone e Stoner, e uno lo ha perso per fatti non dipendenti da lui con Hayden..

Va tutto a preferenze personali, come stile di guida...a me nessuno dei due guida con lo stile che mi piace, quindi non saprei dire chi è più veloce...di certo c'è che Rossi anche fuori dalla pista è stato il motociclismo, MM fuori dalla pista poca roba


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rossi e MM due fuoriclasse dello stesso livello, che hanno dominato le loro epoche in modo pressoché identico (se si confrontano i numeri sono praticamente identici)
> 
> Confronti che davvero hanno poco senso, impossibile stabilire chi sia più forte, Rossi ha cambiato moto con e ha guidato anche le vecchie 500, per MM i numeri sono sbalorditivi e sembra avere una marcia in più..resta vero che ha avuto un solo avversario degno, Lorenzo in un paio di stagioni..Rossi ha perso un mondiale contro la Bridgstone e Stoner, e uno lo ha perso per fatti non dipendenti da lui con Hayden..
> 
> Va tutto a preferenze personali, come stile di guida...a me nessuno dei due guida con lo stile che mi piace, quindi non saprei dire chi è più veloce...di certo c'è che Rossi anche fuori dalla pista è stato il motociclismo, MM fuori dalla pista poca roba



Rossi fuori dalla pista è stato un evasore. Poi vedila come vuoi.

Comunque per me il più veloce era Stoner... Se avesse avuto una testa migliore, sarebbe stato il migliore di Sempre, come talento vero e puro.

MM secondo me come talento distrugge rossi ma come dici tu, forse non si potrà mai sapere e va a parere personale.

Certo sostenere che MM non ha avuto compagni forti mentre Rossi si è una gran menzogna visti gli amichetti che aveva Rossi in squadra i primi tempi che si spostavano molto prima e facevano ostruzione agli altri, cosa che MM non ha mai beneficiato, anche perchè comunque ne avrebbe avuto bisogno troppe poche volte.

I rivali poi... per me Rossi non ne ha mai avuti... L'unico fu Stoner, ma che aveva una moto troppo difficile da guidare che solo lui portava a podio... 

MM non ne ha per la netta superiorità, visto che da le piste... Mentre rossi vinceva spesso all'ultima curva o perchè cadevano.

Comunque sono d'accordo, sono punti di vista, l'importante è non raccontare menzogne.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok dai, se devi mentire allora ti dico che hai ragione...
> 
> Hai ragione.
> 
> ...



Abbassa un pò i toni, io non ti ho dato del fanboy di MM...

Proprio Pedrosa ha dimostrato che MM è battibile, e pure Crutchlow e Simoncelli son stati davanti a MM. Lorenzo poteva essere un bel test ma se ha fallito non è tanto per la bravura di Marc, avrebbe fallito comunque con qualsiasi altro compagno.
Rossi aveva mollato la moto migliore per andare a vincere con la Yamaha, e per anni ha avuto in squadra il miglior Lorenzo, ha corso contro Stoner, il miglior Pedrosa, Capirossi, Biaggi, Simoncellli... Proprio il Sic sarebbe stato l'antagonista di Marc. 
Quando MM farà la stessa cosa magari passando in Suzuki e con un compagno forte guadagnerà più rispetto.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *Abbassa un pò i toni, io non ti ho dato del fanboy di MM...*
> 
> Proprio Pedrosa ha dimostrato che MM è battibile, e pure Crutchlow e Simoncelli son stati davanti a MM. Lorenzo poteva essere un bel test ma se ha fallito non è tanto per la bravura di Marc, avrebbe fallito comunque con qualsiasi altro compagno.
> Rossi aveva mollato la moto migliore per andare a vincere con la Yamaha, e per anni ha avuto in squadra il miglior Lorenzo, ha corso contro Stoner, il miglior Pedrosa, Capirossi, Biaggi, Simoncellli... Proprio il Sic sarebbe stato l'antagonista di Marc.
> Quando MM farà la stessa cosa magari passando in Suzuki e con un compagno forte guadagnerà più rispetto.



Non puoi dirlo perchè non lo sono... Io ero un adoratore di Stoner.

Poi sta cosa del MM battuto da altri non capisco che senso ha... Chiunque è battibile, chiunque in uno sport così può incappare in giornate no.
Non capisco che diavolo c'entri sta cosa.
Sei tu che hai detto che non aveva compagni forti... Li ha sempre avuti fin dal suo primo giorno in Moto GP a differenza di Rossi che ha avuto in Lorenzo il primo compagno forte e di fatti al secondo anno lo ha battuto.

Il passaggio in un'altra moto è meno scontato oggi... I tempi sono differenti e difficilmente permetteranno di portare l'intero staff di meccanici da una moto all'altra come ha fatto Rossi.
E chiediti come mai Rossi ha fatto così schifo in Ducati risultando ad oggi il peggior primi pilota avuto.

Piacerebbe pure a me, ma dubito che la Repsol lasci scappare il migliore per di più Spagnolo.

Poi perchè Suzuky e non Yamaha? ehhehehehe perchè sai benissimo che la Yamaha oggi è la moto migliore ecco perchè.

Tra l'altro ti ricordo che le case devono anche permetterselo il campione... Mettici anche la questione economica.

MM ha una moto che solo lui sa guidare, cosa che ormai è dato OGGETTIVO, più lampante di questo non so cosa ci sia...

Fosse passato in Yamaha avreste detto che è passato alla moto migliore.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2020)

Rossi e MM per me sono circa allo stesso livello.
Fenomeni e dominatori assoluti in epoche in cui erano praticamente gli unici grandi piloti.
A differenza di Rossi però MM non è mai uscito dalla sua comfort zone, perchè lo sanno tutti che se Rossi fosse rimasto in Repsol (che ha l'abitudine di cucire la moto su misura del proprio campione) probabilmente avrebbe vinto dal 2001 al 2010 minimo, lasciando le briciole agli altri.
Andatevi a rivedere cosa faceva Rossi in sella a quella moto meravigliosa agli inizi degli anni 2000... riuscì a vincere addirittura sulla clienti, fatto mai più avvenuto nei 20 anni successivi. 
A battagliare con grandi piloti del calibro di Biaggi, Capirossi, Gibernau, Hayden, Pedrosa, Lorenzo e Stoner. 

Marc Marquez è arrivato nel 2013 e ha trovato Lorenzo, un Rossi ormai in fase calante, un Dovizioso che al massimo lo vedo al livello di Capirex ma che quando c'è da vincere manca del tutto, un Pedrosa a fargli di fatto da spalla.
Vogliamo metterci dentro pure quel fake di Vinales? 

Due grandi piloti che hanno segnato epoche diverse.
Ma la scelta di Vale di cambiare quando aveva tutto per andare nella Yamaha zimbello della metà anni 2000 lo rende a mio parere più grande.
Dovesse riuscire MM a vincere con un'altra moto, raggiungerà Rossi per la mia considerazione. 

Quest'anno comunque per me lo vince uno tra Quartararo e Dovizioso. 
Ma potenzialmente ci sono 7 o 8 piloti (Rossi compreso) che hanno il talento necessario per portarlo a casa.
Vincerà il più costante e astuto, non il più veloce.
L'esperienza impareggiabile del Dottore potrebbe regalarci qualche sorpresa... occhio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Rossi fuori dalla pista è stato un evasore. Poi vedila come vuoi.
> 
> Comunque per me il più veloce era Stoner... Se avesse avuto una testa migliore, sarebbe stato il migliore di Sempre, come talento vero e puro.
> 
> ...



Io non credo di raccontare menzongne..sul Rossi evasore è una storai vecchia come me, come dire che giudichiamo messi o Cr7 per le vicende di evasione..
è innegabile che Rossi ha portato il motomondiale ad un pubblico vastissimo, e ne hanno beneficiato tutti gli addetti ai lavori (visibilità=soldi)

Sui compagni di squadra, Pedrosa è un eterno incompiuto, ma non una vera minaccia..comunque un buon pilota..Lorenzo dai, è arrivato che aveva già appeso il casco al chiodo purtroppo...Rossi non ha mai avuto compagni seri, ma infondo la moto migliore ce l'aveva solo con la Honda

Stoner mi piaceva molto, ma troppo incostante..è vero che la Ducati era dura da guidare, però ha anche vinto il mondiale in un anno particolare..

Rossi comunque spesso vinceva all'ultima curva per una sua particolare scelta tattica..gli piaceva il corpo a corpo, minare mentalmente il rivale..gli guidava a cul0 tutta la gara per poi beffarlo..era una sua strategia...ma lo vedeva anche un cieco che aveva mezzo secondo nel polso minimo..

Ripeto, stili diversi..Marquez forse è più veloce in senso assoluto, Rossi di certo superiore nel corpo a corpo (nella bagarre Rossi ha sempre vinto, MM ha perso molto spesso anche da gente come Dovi all'ultimo giro)..

Io ho sempre detto, non sono un fan particolare di nessuno dei due, certo la porcata di MM con Lorenzo Rossi non l'ha mai fatta..ed è un'onta orribile perché parliamo proprio di antisportività....MM è davvero un uomo piccolo


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rossi e MM per me sono circa allo stesso livello.
> Fenomeni e dominatori assoluti in epoche in cui erano praticamente gli unici grandi piloti.
> A differenza di Rossi però MM non è mai uscito dalla sua comfort zone, perchè lo sanno tutti che se Rossi fosse rimasto in Repsol (che ha l'abitudine di cucire la moto su misura del proprio campione) probabilmente avrebbe vinto dal 2001 al 2010 minimo, lasciando le briciole agli altri.
> Andatevi a rivedere cosa faceva Rossi in sella a quella moto meravigliosa agli inizi degli anni 2000... riuscì a vincere addirittura sulla clienti, fatto mai più avvenuto nei 20 anni successivi.
> ...



La Honda di Rossi era una moto perfetta, mentre la Honda di MM è una mezza ciofeca dai, non paragoniamo le cose, i compagni di Rossi con quella moto erano subito dietro i rivali ai quali spesso facevano da tappo.
Poi vogliamo parlare degli avversari? Il mitico GIBBERNAUUUUUUUUU che cadeva appena rossi suonava la trombetta e non ha mai guidato una Honda ufficilale...
L'altro BIAGGGGGGGIIIIIII hahahahaha... mamma mia che seghe.

Direi che almeno MM ha avuto a che fare con qualche campione vero.

Sul passaggio da una moto all'altra diciamo che Rossi si è portato l'assicurazione... 8 meccanici honda. STIKAZZI!

Non aveva più la Honda, ma nemmeno gli altri e ripeto, gli avversari erano Biaggi e Gibernau.

Passare ad un'altra moto oggi è molto più difficile secondo me, perchè dubito che qualcuno paghi MM più della honda.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non credo di raccontare menzongne..sul Rossi evasore è una storai vecchia come me, come dire che giudichiamo messi o Cr7 per le vicende di evasione..
> è innegabile che Rossi ha portato il motomondiale ad un pubblico vastissimo, e ne hanno beneficiato tutti gli addetti ai lavori (visibilità=soldi)
> 
> Sui compagni di squadra, Pedrosa è un eterno incompiuto, ma non una vera minaccia..comunque un buon pilota..Lorenzo dai, è arrivato che aveva già appeso il casco al chiodo purtroppo...Rossi non ha mai avuto compagni seri, ma infondo la moto migliore ce l'aveva solo con la Honda
> ...



Non ho detto a te che dici menzogne.

MM nel corpo a corpo ha dimostrato di distruggere chiunque... Ovviamente anche lui ogni tanto viene beffato come capitava a Rossi.

MM per me è superiore su tutta la linea... Avrei voluto Stoner... Allora si che mi sarei divertito..

Stoner e MM con la stessa moto, la MotoGP avrebbe avuto uno spettacolo unico.
E se Stoner era nell'anno buono avrebbe pure vinto... ehehehe ma qui si che sono fanboy.


----------



## First93 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non ho detto a te che dici menzogne.
> 
> MM nel corpo a corpo ha dimostrato di distruggere chiunque... Ovviamente anche lui ogni tanto viene beffato come capitava a Rossi.
> 
> ...



Solo Stoner riusciva a guidare ed andare forte con quella desmo col 27 davanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> La Honda di Rossi era una moto perfetta, mentre la Honda di MM è una mezza ciofeca dai, non paragoniamo le cose, i compagni di Rossi con quella moto erano subito dietro i rivali ai quali spesso facevano da tappo.
> Poi vogliamo parlare degli avversari? Il mitico GIBBERNAUUUUUUUUU che cadeva appena rossi suonava la trombetta e non ha mai guidato una Honda ufficilale...
> L'altro BIAGGGGGGGIIIIIII hahahahaha... mamma mia che seghe.
> 
> ...



Biaggi una mezza sega non si può sentire..ha vinto 4 mondiali 250 e al primo anno in 500 si è giocato il titolo con Doohan guidando una Honda clienti..non diciamo sciocchezze..Gibernau sarà stato un pivello, ma ha messo insieme molti punti, fu un rivale dignitoso, non mi pare MM si sia giocato il mondiale con mostri sacri del motociclismo..i piloti non si giudicano dai rivali..è come sminuire Doohan appunto che ha sempre vinto con la HRC e con rivali come Cadalora, Criville e Okada..

MM se volesse quel passaggio lo può fare, ma sa che perderebbe probabilmente un anno se non due, lo farà solo dopo aver passato Rossi quanto a mondiali che è il suo obiettivo (e motivo per cui fece la porcata con Lorenzo)

Il passaggio di Rossi in Yamaha è stato smontato con teorie ridicole dai suoi detrattori, fu un autentica impresa, soprattutto perché riuscì a vincere fin dalla prima gara con una moto che pochi mesi prima prendeva mezzo secondo al giro dalle Honda...se sminuiamo pure quell'impresa parliamo del nulla, è stato il più grande mondiale vinto nell'era moderna su..nessuno ci voleva credere


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Solo Stoner riusciva a guidare ed andare forte con quella desmo col 27 davanti.



Stoner+Ducati fu davvero spettacolare come Ducati+Bayliss in SBK...evidentemente ci vuole un australiano per domare la rossa


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> La Honda di Rossi era una moto perfetta, mentre la Honda di MM è una mezza ciofeca dai, non paragoniamo le cose, i compagni di Rossi con quella moto erano subito dietro i rivali ai quali spesso facevano da tappo.
> Poi vogliamo parlare degli avversari? Il mitico GIBBERNAUUUUUUUUU che cadeva appena rossi suonava la trombetta e non ha mai guidato una Honda ufficilale...
> L'altro BIAGGGGGGGIIIIIII hahahahaha... mamma mia che seghe.
> 
> ...



La Repsol nel 2001 (con rossi campione con il team clienti Nastro Azzurro) vedeva Ukawa 10 e Criville 8 nel mondiale.

Poi il compagno di Rossi in Repsol fece: 

2002: Ukawa 3 staccato di 140 punti 
2003: Hayden 5 staccato di 220 punti 

Andato via lui: 

2004: Barros 4 e Hayden 7 
2005: Hayden 3 e Biaggi 5 
2006: Hayden campione all'ultima gara e Pedrosa 5 

Dal 2007, la Repsol ricomincò a costruire la moto su misura di Pedrosa, il nuovo progetto del Team (che infatti arrivò secondo), mentre Haydem, campione l'anno prima, si ritrovò addirittura ottavo. 

A dimostrazione che esattamente come vale per MM, i capoccia di Repsol costruiscono la moto su misura del loro pilota di punta, è normale che gli altri fatichino.
Valse per Doohan negli anni 90, valse per Vale a inizio 2000, vale per MM oggi. è una precisa scelta di Repsol. 
Basti pensare che uno come Lorenzo che scemo non è su quella moto ha fatto figure pessime. 
E sfido io, non è che la moto faccia schifo, è che è strutturata al 100% per la guida di marquez, cucita addosso. 

Rossi ha battagliato con Lorenzo e Stoner, però non mi si può venire a dire che Biaggi Capirossi e Gibernau fossero ciofeche adesso... sono tranquillamente all'altezza di Dovizioso e Vinales, ovvero piloti con ottimi spunti ma privi di quella continuità davvero fondamentale per mettere in difficoltà i veri fenomeni.
Capirossi 2 mondiali 125 e 1 in 250, Biaggi 4 titoli 250 consecutivi, Stoner campione MotoGP nel 2007, Lorenzo 2 volte campione 250 appena arrivato a 21 anni in MotoGP, Pedrosa 1 titolo 125 e 2 titoli 250...
Vogliamo metterci anche Melandri pure lui campione del mondo 125 che per 3 anni ha corso ad alti livelli e a tratti era quasi imprendibile?

Io non vedo tutti sti fenomeni in giro oggi sinceramente... perchè Vale come MM fanno sembrare scarsi anche buonissimi piloti.
Sono come i tanti campioni anni 90 eclissati da Jordan. I campioni veri fanno così


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Biaggi una mezza sega non si può sentire..ha vinto 4 mondiali 250 e al primo anno in 500 si è giocato il titolo con Doohan guidando una Honda clienti..non diciamo sciocchezze..Gibernau sarà stato un pivello, ma ha messo insieme molti punti, fu un rivale dignitoso, non mi pare MM si sia giocato il mondiale con mostri sacri del motociclismo..i piloti non si giudicano dai rivali..è come sminuire Doohan appunto che ha sempre vinto con la HRC e con rivali come Cadalora, Criville e Okada..
> 
> MM se volesse quel passaggio lo può fare, ma sa che perderebbe probabilmente un anno se non due, lo farà solo dopo aver passato Rossi quanto a mondiali che è il suo obiettivo (e motivo per cui fece la porcata con Lorenzo)
> 
> Il passaggio di Rossi in Yamaha è stato smontato con teorie ridicole dai suoi detrattori, fu un autentica impresa, soprattutto perché riuscì a vincere fin dalla prima gara con una moto che pochi mesi prima prendeva mezzo secondo al giro dalle Honda...se sminuiamo pure quell'impresa parliamo del nulla, è stato il più grande mondiale vinto nell'era moderna su..nessuno ci voleva credere



Ripeto sono punti di vista, ma Biaggi e Gibe erano in Moto GP robetta, come potrebbero essere un Crutchlow oggi... Parere mio.

Rossi si è portato o no 8 meccanici? Si, quindi le teorie sono veritiere, che poi abbiano influito o no rimane un parere... Di certo ha portato via alla Honda gente che aveva costruito quella moto.
Come Mai non si è ripetuto in Ducati il fenomeno?

MM passerà ad un'altra moto quando l'offerta sarà superiore, ma per quanto mi riguarda sta già facendo l'impresa di guidare la moto peggiore e vincere ugualmente... Chiunque ci prova finisce dietro... Oppure neghi? Dove sono le Honda?

Purtroppo si è fatto male, perchè potreste tranquillamente dire che se non si fosse rotto sarebbe dietro pure lui, ma credo che non riuscireste a dire una cosa simile e preferite continuare a dire che ha una moto perfetta per lui...

La moto o è guidabile o non è guidabile... la moto perfetta per il proprio cu.lo può anche esistere ma sarebbe comunque una moto motlo molto forte, non una moto inguidabile per tutto il resto dei piloti ad eccezione di uno!


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Repsol nel 2001 (con rossi campione con il team clienti Nastro Azzurro) vedeva Ukawa 10 e Criville 8 nel mondiale.
> 
> Poi il compagno di Rossi in Repsol fece:
> 
> ...



Lo ripeto pure a te... Puoi costruire una moto a misura di campione ma se la moto è forte te la guida bene anche un'altro come facevano i compagni di Rossi che finivano appena dietro i rivali.
Qui invece stiamo assistendo ad una Honda che finisce agli ultimi posti!!

Ci rendiamo conto? Dai qui davvero vi state arrampicando sugli specchi... La Repsol è uno schifo di moto tenuta in piedi da un mostro, che tra l'altro finisce spesso a terra proprio per spingerla oltre i limiti.

Come lo Era la Ducati di Stoner, altro super pilota unico nel suo genere, capace di guidare qualsiasi cosa... peccato per un carattere molto debole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ripeto sono punti di vista, ma Biaggi e Gibe erano in Moto GP robetta, come potrebbero essere un Crutchlow oggi... Parere mio.
> 
> Rossi si è portato o no 8 meccanici? Si, quindi le teorie sono veritiere, che poi abbiano influito o no rimane un parere... Di certo ha portato via alla Honda gente che aveva costruito quella moto.
> Come Mai non si è ripetuto in Ducati il fenomeno?
> ...



MM ha uno stile di guida molto particolare è abbastanza normale che piloti con una guida più standard non si trovino, la HRC non è un gabinetto, non lo è mai stata e mai lo sarà..
Purtroppo per Honda MM si è fatto male e si sono ritrovati a piedi, per altro, i piloti Honda sono ignobili dai..magari uno buono a podio ci andava, ma non sono sicuro perché la moto è davvero troppo disegnata da anni solo su MM.

Rossi in yamaha si portò i tecnici, ma la moto era un vero paracarro in confronto alla Honda..e dimentichi di ricordare che la Honda gli vietò perfino di fare i test..
Ripeto, se uno sminuisce quell'impresa si Rossi perde ogni credibilità, perché fu una vittoria (sia la prima gara che il mondiale) impensabile e a detta di tutti stupefacente, la dimostrazione vera che il pilota aveva una differenza rispetto ai colleghi immensa..e al tempo lìil pilota faceva ancora buona parte della differenza, più di oggi


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> MM ha uno stile di guida molto particolare è abbastanza normale che piloti con una guida più standard non si trovino, la HRC non è un gabinetto, non lo è mai stata e mai lo sarà..
> Purtroppo per Honda MM si è fatto male e si sono ritrovati a piedi, per altro, i piloti Honda sono ignobili dai..magari uno buono a podio ci andava, ma non sono sicuro perché la moto è davvero troppo disegnata da anni solo su MM.
> 
> Rossi in yamaha si portò i tecnici, ma la moto era un vero paracarro in confronto alla Honda..e dimentichi di ricordare che la Honda gli vietò perfino di fare i test..
> Ripeto, se uno sminuisce quell'impresa si Rossi perde ogni credibilità, perché fu una vittoria (sia la prima gara che il mondiale) impensabile e a detta di tutti stupefacente, la dimostrazione vera che il pilota aveva una differenza rispetto ai colleghi immensa..e al tempo lìil pilota faceva ancora buona parte della differenza, più di oggi



Eh certo i piloti honda sono ignobili... Certo non la moto.

Da qui si nota tutto.

Chiudiamola qui dai perchè è palese che siete condizionati nel rispondere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Eh certo i piloti honda sono ignobili... Certo non la moto.
> 
> Da qui si nota tutto.
> 
> Chiudiamola qui dai perchè è palese che siete condizionati nel rispondere.



Ma perché devi sempre assumere sto tono da guerra..si parla tutti in modo civile..i piloti Honda quest'anno sono Un giapponese che non ha mai fatto un podio in carriera, il fratello di Marquez esordiente e palesemente inadeguato e Bradl che dopo il titolo moto2 in motogp non ha mai combinato nulla in 6-7 anni...
Purtroppo Crutchlow si è fatto male pure lui sennò sono certo che i podi li avrebbe fatti, ma la sua stagione è ingiudicabile (e comunque ormai c'ha 35 anni pure lui eh..)

Non mi pare si dica un'eresia dicendo che un trittico di piloti mai saliti sul podio motogp è robetta..


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché devi sempre assumere sto tono da guerra..si parla tutti in modo civile..i piloti Honda quest'anno sono Un giapponese che non ha mai fatto un podio in carriera, il fratello di Marquez esordiente e palesemente inadeguato e Bradl che dopo il titolo moto2 in motogp non ha mai combinato nulla in 6-7 anni...
> Purtroppo Crutchlow si è fatto male pure lui sennò sono certo che i podi li avrebbe fatti, ma la sua stagione è ingiudicabile (e comunque ormai c'ha 35 anni pure lui eh..)
> 
> Non mi pare si dica un'eresia dicendo che un trittico di piloti mai saliti sul podio motogp è robetta..



Ma certo che dici un'eresia dai!!! Tu prendi solo i piloti Honda come se fossero i più schifosi della moto GP dai!

Se avessero moto decenti quanto meno non sarebbero agli ultimi 3 posti... 

Davvero certe cose non le tollero perchè non fate altro che voler convincere gli altri di cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne interra...
La Honda è una moto pessima, ammetterlo non costerebbe nulla.

Di sicuro è la peggiore tra KTM Ducati Yamaha e Suzuki...


E poi, Quartararo cosa avrebbe vinto?
Miller cosa avrebbe vinto?
Mir? una moto 3...

Ti ho preso una Yamaha una ducati e una Suzuki...

Dimmi te la carriera vittoriosa di questi...

Dai su!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma certo che dici un'eresia dai!!! Tu prendi solo i piloti Honda come se fossero i più schifosi della moto GP dai!
> 
> Se avessero moto decenti quanto meno non sarebbero agli ultimi 3 posti...
> 
> ...



Certo che è la peggiore, ma lo è perché l'hanno progettata su un pilota e solo per lui..gli altri si adeguino ma è evidente che ormai ilm progetto è andato..inoltre perso MM e perso il mondiale credo stiano anche investendo zero nello sviluppo, probabilmente staranno già lavorando alla moto 2021

Sinceramente non capisco il tuo livore, qua nessuno (di certo non io) sta sminuendo MM

Io ti ho solo fatto notare che l'impresa di Rossi in Yamaha non può essere sminuita, sul resto concordo con te, sul fatto che MM sia un fenomeno e sul fatto che Stoner era fantastico


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che è la peggiore, ma lo è perché l'hanno progettata su un pilota e solo per lui..gli altri si adeguino ma è evidente che ormai ilm progetto è andato..inoltre perso MM e perso il mondiale credo stiano anche investendo zero nello sviluppo, probabilmente staranno già lavorando alla moto 2021
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco il tuo livore, qua nessuno (di certo non io) sta sminuendo MM
> 
> Io ti ho solo fatto notare che l'impresa di Rossi in Yamaha non può essere sminuita, sul resto concordo con te, sul fatto che MM sia un fenomeno e sul fatto che Stoner era fantastico



Ma non puoi dirmi che quella di MM è perfetta per lui... Non puoi dirmi che è una buona moto per lui...
Potrà anche essere costruita su di lui, ma quando una moto è valida lo è anche per altri, un po' meno ma lo è, come è sempre stato per tutti.

QUesta moto fa schifo... Ed è solo "per colpa" di MM che viene reputata valida.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Eh certo i piloti honda sono ignobili... Certo non la moto.
> 
> Da qui si nota tutto.
> 
> Chiudiamola qui dai perchè è palese che siete condizionati nel rispondere.



Ma sei tu che hai detto che Cal è una ciofeca, e poi è pure rotto. Nakagami? Marquez minore? Uno riesumato Bradl? Ti stai contraddicendo.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma sei tu che hai detto che Cal è una ciofeca, e poi è pure rotto. Nakagami? Marquez minore? Uno riesumato Bradl? Ti stai contraddicendo.



Hai sbagliato a leggere... Ritenta...


Comunque prendi le carriere di Bradl e Miller... si somigliano... eppure uno sta in alto l'altro è in fondo.

meglio di così non so che fare.


----------



## sbrodola (14 Settembre 2020)

Ma tecnicamente in che cosa è la Honda è la moto peggiore? Velocità massima? Accelerazione? Frenata? Inserimento curva? Gira a fatica nelle curve lente? O ha problemi nei curvoni veloci? Consuma troppo le gomme? Meno cavalli? Troppi cavalli e non riesce a metterli a terra? Quindi elettronica?
Perchè dagli addetti ai lavori non ho mai sentito nessuno dire essere la peggiore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ma tecnicamente in che cosa è la Honda è la moto peggiore? Velocità massima? Accelerazione? Frenata? Inserimento curva? Gira a fatica nelle curve lente? O ha problemi nei curvoni veloci? Consuma troppo le gomme? Meno cavalli? Troppi cavalli e non riesce a metterli a terra? Quindi elettronica?
> Perchè dagli addetti ai lavori non ho mai sentito nessuno dire essere la peggiore.



Quest'anno le nuove gomme prediligono una guida più "sui binari" perciò la Honda soffre un pò. Purtroppo manca un pilota decente (peccato per gli infortuni di Cal e il suo licenziamento se no se la giocava per il mondiale), così imparano a puntare solo su MM per fargli fare tutti i record, sti infami di Repsol e Dorna.

I giornalisti (anti)sportivi, che si rivolgono alla massa ebete e non per gli appassionati, han sempre detto che MM ha una moto inferiore per esaltarlo... Meda per esempio diceva che il valore della Honda era quello espresso da Pedrosa, mentre il valore espresso dalle altre moto era quello del pilota più veloce  due pesi e due misure, sfacciatamente


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno le nuove gomme prediligono una guida più "sui binari" perciò la Honda soffre un pò. Purtroppo manca un pilota decente (peccato per gli infortuni di Cal e il suo licenziamento se no se la giocava per il mondiale), così imparano a puntare solo su MM per fargli fare tutti i record, sti infami di Repsol e Dorna.
> 
> I giornalisti (anti)sportivi, che si rivolgono alla massa ebete e non per gli appassionati, han sempre detto che MM ha una moto inferiore per esaltarlo... Meda per esempio diceva che il valore della Honda era quello espresso da Pedrosa, mentre il valore espresso dalle altre moto era quello del pilota più veloce  due pesi e due misure, sfacciatamente



E come ti pesti i maroni tu non lo fa nessuno... Meda che è Rossista e antiMarquez come pochi...

Qui possiamo chiuderla...

La Honda è la peggiore e i risultati dei piloti lo dimostrano.

Anche in Yamaha e Ducati ci sono piloti con curriculum simil a Bradl eppure uno di loro è terzo nel mondiale... Bradl penultimo...

La Honda è una moto inguidabile come non mai quest'anno... Non a caso alla prima MM si è distrutto per spingerla oltre il limite come sa fare solo lui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E come ti pesti i maroni tu non lo fa nessuno... Meda che è Rossista e antiMarquez come pochi...
> 
> Qui possiamo chiuderla...


Meda è rossista ma è un corrotto come tutti quelli che stanno in tv, quindi pro BLM, pro Antifa, pro covid-regulations... è il minimo che pompi anche MM.
Chi è intellettualmente onesto non mette piede in alcuno studio televisivo.



> La Honda è la peggiore e i risultati dei piloti lo dimostrano.
> 
> Anche in Yamaha e Ducati ci sono piloti con curriculum simil a Bradl eppure uno di loro è terzo nel mondiale... Bradl penultimo...
> 
> La Honda è una moto inguidabile come non mai quest'anno... Non a caso alla prima MM si è distrutto per spingerla oltre il limite come sa fare solo lui.



Miller ha una carriera particolare. A me piace un casino ed è già un top.

Che la Honda sia difficile quest'anno siamo d'accordo, come scrivevo prima per via delle gomme nuove.


----------



## sipno (14 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Meda è rossista ma è un corrotto come tutti quelli che stanno in tv, quindi pro BLM, pro Antifa, pro covid-regulations... è il minimo che pompi anche MM.
> Chi è intellettualmente onesto non mette piede in alcuno studio televisivo.



Ma ti leggi? Sei solo un fanboy che dove qualcuno scrive quello che ti piace lo elogi e quando non li condividi sono giornali antisportivi e Meda è un corrotto.

Buonanotte sognatori!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato che MM lo abbia surclassato... Quando lo accetterai vivrai meglio fidati.



ma fatti una vita, ancora con sto MM? ce la fai a parlare d'altro??

lo abbiamo capito che odi rossi, ogni gara di moto GP non perdi occasione di dire quanto è bello e alto marquez.
ma sei l'unico e anche se lo ripeti all'infinito rimarrai l'unico. rossi è numero 1issimo per tutti. il nano si è segnato la carriera con quel numero, adesso può vincere anche 20 mondiali che al cospetto del re rimarrà sempre una pippa. al suo ritiro sarà il nulla e non vedo l'ora che arrivi.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma fatti una vita, ancora con sto MM? ce la fai a parlare d'altro??
> 
> lo abbiamo capito che odi rossi, ogni gara di moto GP non perdi occasione di dire quanto è bello e alto marquez.
> ma sei l'unico e anche se lo ripeti all'infinito rimarrai l'unico. rossi è numero 1issimo per tutti. il nano si è segnato la carriera con quel numero, adesso può vincere anche 20 mondiali che al cospetto del re rimarrà sempre una pippa. al suo ritiro sarà il nulla e non vedo l'ora che arrivi.



Ma ti leggi?

Stendiamo un velo pietoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi dirmi che quella di MM è perfetta per lui... Non puoi dirmi che è una buona moto per lui...
> Potrà anche essere costruita su di lui, ma quando una moto è valida lo è anche per altri, un po' meno ma lo è, come è sempre stato per tutti.
> 
> QUesta moto fa schifo... Ed è solo "per colpa" di MM che viene reputata valida.



è lecito che tu creda questo ma non è così, esistono piloti che hanno stili di guida estremi, molto diversi dagli altri..MM è uno di questi e una moto disegnata su di lui diventa inguidabile per altri..
La dimostrazione è proprio Rossi in Ducati, credo ci voglia coraggio a dire che Rossi non sa guidare dato che da 20 anni praticamente è sempre tra i migliori al mondo, eppure la Ducati non la spingeva manco a piedi..ma la stessa moto Stoner la faceva correre eccome..questo non perché Stoner fosse un alieno, semplicemente lui con quella moto ci si trovava..

La moto è diversa dalla monoposto di F1..il tuo discorso è corretto per la F1 (come facevi notare con Hamilton-Bottas) ma la moto se uno non la sente non c'è verso di farla andare..

Honda è un colosso almeno 3 volte più grande di ogni competitor con un reparto corse notevolmente più avanzato, non esiste che mettano in pista la moto peggiore, nemmeno volendo


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è lecito che tu creda questo ma non è così, esistono piloti che hanno stili di guida estremi, molto diversi dagli altri..MM è uno di questi e una moto disegnata su di lui diventa inguidabile per altri..
> La dimostrazione è proprio Rossi in Ducati, credo ci voglia coraggio a dire che Rossi non sa guidare dato che da 20 anni praticamente è sempre tra i migliori al mondo, eppure la Ducati non la spingeva manco a piedi..ma la stessa moto Stoner la faceva correre eccome..questo non perché Stoner fosse un alieno, semplicemente lui con quella moto ci si trovava..
> 
> La moto è diversa dalla monoposto di F1..il tuo discorso è corretto per la F1 (come facevi notare con Hamilton-Bottas) ma la moto se uno non la sente non c'è verso di farla andare..
> ...



Guarda la dimostrazione te l'ha data proprio stoner.. unico che spingeva la Ducati, in Honda subito mondiale...

Io sono dell'idea che MM come Stoner sappiamo guidare di tutto. A differenza dei Rossi e Lorenzo che invece esigono moto docili.

Questa è la grande differenza.

MM non ha la moto perfetta per il suo stile ma è lui che sa guidarla ugualmente come appunto faceva Stoner...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda la dimostrazione te l'ha data proprio stoner.. unico che spingeva la Ducati, in Honda subito mondiale...
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che MM come Stoner sappiamo guidare di tutto. A differenza dei Rossi e Lorenzo che invece esigono moto docili.
> 
> ...



Ti ripeto che non è così..Se non senti la moto non pieghi a 250 all'ora come piega MM, e nemmeno come faceva Stoner..se poi preferisci, tu ed altri, raccontare una verità parallela in cui Rossi ha vinto 9 mondiali con la moto migliore mentre MM stravince con una Honda inguidabile ok..

Proprio Stoner ti dimostra come la Honda, se ha un pilota Top, vince sempre..ma la moto era top di suo dato che nel 2011con la Honda Pedrosa e Dovi hanno fatto praticamente i punti di Lorenzo, e nel 2012 Pedrosa si è giocato il mondiale fino all'ultima gara

La Honda fino al 2015 ha sviluppato la moto in un certo modo e infatti il secondo pilota HRC ha sempre fatto bene, dal 2016, probabilmente visto quanto successo l'anno prima con la Honda tagliata fuori dalla lotta al titolo hanno iniziato a sviluppare la moto su MM e infatti, guarda caso, da lì in poi Pedrosa e anche Lorenzo si sono trovati in crisi nera con la moto..


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che non è così..Se non senti la moto non pieghi a 250 all'ora come piega MM, e nemmeno come faceva Stoner..se poi preferisci, tu ed altri, raccontare una verità parallela in cui Rossi ha vinto 9 mondiali con la moto migliore mentre MM stravince con una Honda inguidabile ok..
> 
> Proprio Stoner ti dimostra come la Honda, se ha un pilota Top, vince sempre..ma la moto era top di suo dato che nel 2011con la Honda Pedrosa e Dovi hanno fatto praticamente i punti di Lorenzo, e nel 2012 Pedrosa si è giocato il mondiale fino all'ultima gara
> 
> La Honda fino al 2015 ha sviluppato la moto in un certo modo e infatti il secondo pilota HRC ha sempre fatto bene, dal 2016, probabilmente visto quanto successo l'anno prima con la Honda tagliata fuori dalla lotta al titolo hanno iniziato a sviluppare la moto su MM e infatti, guarda caso, da lì in poi Pedrosa e anche Lorenzo si sono trovati in crisi nera con la moto..



Tu però parli come se fossi la bibbia.

Tu mi dicii che non è cos?

Io ti dico che non è come dici tu! chiudiamola dai.

Tanto se MM vince è perchè la moto è la migliroe... però tutti gli altri fanno schifo..

Purtroppo per voi tutto vi rema contro... MA avete sicuramente ragione e la Honda è il Top... Eppure MM per guidarla si ammazza...

ma avete ragione è PEFFETTAAA!!!


Con il discorso di Soner ti sei dato la Zappa sui piedi comunque... Perchè ti ho portato proprio dove volevo... Stoner aveva una gran Moto, guidabile, diversa dalla Ducati e ha vinto lo stesso nonostante come MM ha guidato una Moto che solo lui sapeva portare (nel caso di Stoner la Ducati).

MM ha una moto dove tutti fanno schifo ma vince..

Pensaci... vediamo se trovi la tua zappata sui piedi! LOL!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu però parli come se fossi la bibbia.
> 
> Tu mi dicii che non è cos?
> 
> ...



Io non sono la Bibbia, inoltre non distorcere la realtà, io ho detto che MM è un fenomeno pari a Rossi, mai detto vinca solo per la moto..
Sul fatto che MM si ammazzi per guidare la Honda è un'altra invenzione, è il suo stile di guida che lo porta a cadere, infatti cade tantissimo fin da quando correva in 125 e moto2 quindi direi che la moto centra davvero poco ma è più lo stile di guida..
Ognuno ha i suoi punti deboli, il suo è che si fida troppo della moto e la spinge a volte oltre il limite e lì è quando cadi..

Per altro è anche molto fortunato perché questo infortunio (che speriamo non lo rovini dato che stanno circolando voci strane) è il primo vero infortunio serio che si fa ma leggevo che in carriera (o addirittura da quando è in motogp) tra test, qualifiche e gare è caduto oltre 150 volte..


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non sono la Bibbia, inoltre non distorcere la realtà, io ho detto che MM è un fenomeno pari a Rossi, mai detto vinca solo per la moto..
> Sul fatto che MM si ammazzi per guidare la Honda è un'altra invenzione, è il suo stile di guida che lo porta a cadere, infatti cade tantissimo fin da quando correva in 125 e moto2 quindi direi che la moto centra davvero poco ma è più lo stile di guida..
> Ognuno ha i suoi punti deboli, il suo è che si fida troppo della moto e la spinge a volte oltre il limite e lì è quando cadi..
> 
> Per altro è anche molto fortunato perché questo infortunio (che speriamo non lo rovini dato che stanno circolando voci strane) è il primo vero infortunio serio che si fa ma leggevo che in carriera (o addirittura da quando è in motogp) tra test, qualifiche e gare è caduto oltre 150 volte..



Vabbè non cedi nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.

Ok chiudiamola.

Tanto mi hai confermato quanto sostengo pestandoti i piedi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> *Vabbè non cedi nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.*
> 
> Ok chiudiamola.
> 
> Tanto mi hai confermato quanto sostengo pestandoti i piedi.



Quale eidenza? hai detto che MM cade per colpa della moto..ti ho fatto notare che cade più della media da quando sta nel motomondiale non solo oggi..
Inoltre cadeva pure quando la Honda la faceva filare pure Pedrosa per cui tanto inguidabile non doveva essere

Sei tu che ti arrampichi sugli specchi perché non ti sta bene se uno ti dice che MM è un mostro al pari di Rossi ma deve dirti che MM "surclassa" (addirittura!!) Rossi...

Quindi secondo la tua logica MM è un marziano che sta anni luce oltre ogni altro pilota mai visto dato che surclassa addirittura quello che fino a ieri era unanimemente ritenuto il pilota più completo di sempre..

PS: poi vabbè mi citerai stoner..che però in carriera ha vinto 2 mondiali e si è ritirato a 28 anni..io Stoner l'ho adorato, ma i suoi numeri non lo possono porre in vetta alla storia del motociclismo..Rossi ha dominato in 125-250-500 e Motogp..Stoner nelle classi minori ha fatto poco e in motogp alla fine ha corso solo 6 anni..probabilmente è stato il più veloce, ma non il più grande


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quale eidenza? hai detto che MM cade per colpa della moto..ti ho fatto notare che cade più della media da quando sta nel motomondiale non solo oggi..
> Inoltre cadeva pure quando la Honda la faceva filare pure Pedrosa per cui tanto inguidabile non doveva essere
> 
> Sei tu che ti arrampichi sugli specchi perché non ti sta bene se uno ti dice che MM è un mostro al pari di Rossi ma deve dirti che MM "surclassa" (addirittura!!) Rossi...
> ...



No caro... eviti di le cose che ti ho messo sul piatto.

Ti ho detto fin dall'inizio che MM non ha la moto perfetta per il suo culo ma una moto difficilisima da guidare che solo lui sa guidare.
Mentre tu dici che la Honda gliel'ha cucita addosso come se fosse la migliore per il suo stile.
Ti ho riportato proprio Stoner come esempio di uno che aveva una moto scorbutica e come MM la portava a vincere, poi è passato ad una moto guidabilissima e ha vinto con molta più semplicità.
Questo che vuol dire? Vuol dire che a sti fenomeni se gli semplifichi la vita vincono ancora meglio, ma comunque fanno la differenza anche con moto inguidabili al 99% degli altri piloti.

Idem è la Honda oggi... Una moto evidentemente sbagliata! Potranno anche essere la casa top, ma dopo anni di vittorie capita di sedersi sugli allori... Così come vedere il pilota fare vittorie a ripetizione possa portare a non migliorarla o addirittura peggiorarla, ma se il pilota di testa vince amen.
Questo è ciò che tutto porta a pensare, ciò che stia succedendo.

Tu dai per scontato che a MM vada benissimo quella moto... come se Prendere una Yamaha lo mettesse in difficoltà, quando con tutta probabilità vincerebbe il mondiale con 6 gare di anticipo vedendo appunto chi sono i piloti in testa al mondiale.


Ora basta perchè mi pare di averti detto abbastanza... Non cederai mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> No caro... eviti di le cose che ti ho messo sul piatto.
> 
> Ti ho detto fin dall'inizio che MM non ha la moto perfetta per il suo culo ma una moto difficilisima da guidare che solo lui sa guidare.
> Mentre tu dici che la Honda gliel'ha cucita addosso come se fosse la migliore per il suo stile.
> ...



Quindi secondo te MM è scemo, chiunque gli offrirebbe un sedile, potrebbe guidare la moto che vuole e venire coperto d'oro (in yamaha per MM farebbero carte false come fecero per Rossi) ma stoicamente rimane in Honda a correre con un catorcio mettendo a repentaglio il collo per vincere ad ogni gara..una ricostruzione davvero credibile..ne ho visti molti di piloti nr 1 al mondo restare in una squadra scadente, davvero..

Stoner pure dopo anni di Ducati ha cambiato quando ha visto che la Rossa ogni anno era peggio...certo che in honda ha vinto subito, la moto era il Top..ma raccontiamo favole se diciamo che Stoner vinceva sempre, non è vero, in Ducati andava fortissimo ma di mondiale 1 ne ha vinto (e sappiamo bene come andò quell'anno, o vogliamo negare il vantaggio abissale della gomma Bridgestone rispetto a tutti?) e uno se l'è giocato..gli altri anni dopo due 4° posti ha detto basta (come detto sopra, nessun nr 1 resta dove si perde)..tanto più che ormai era evidente che la moto non evolveva ed era performante sempre in quella manciata di gare dove il motore faceva la differenza..

Ti ripeto, MM è al livello di Rossi, vince perché è il più forte del lotto come il Dottore vinceva per il medesimo motivo quando era al top..
Se MM quest'anno non aveva la moto competitiva mai lo spremo, di certo ci sta anche che nelle ultime annate abbia vinto con una moto un filo meno forte, ricordiamo che duellava con Dovizioso e la Ducati (solita incompiuta) e le Yamaha di Vinales (un Gibernau più scarso) e Rossi 40enne..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te MM è scemo, chiunque gli offrirebbe un sedile, potrebbe guidare la moto che vuole e venire coperto d'oro (in yamaha per MM farebbero carte false come fecero per Rossi) ma stoicamente rimane in Honda a correre con un catorcio mettendo a repentaglio il collo per vincere ad ogni gara..una ricostruzione davvero credibile..ne ho visti molti di piloti nr 1 al mondo restare in una squadra scadente, davvero..
> 
> Stoner pure dopo anni di Ducati ha cambiato quando ha visto che la Rossa ogni anno era peggio...certo che in honda ha vinto subito, la moto era il Top..ma raccontiamo favole se diciamo che Stoner vinceva sempre, non è vero, in Ducati andava fortissimo ma di mondiale 1 ne ha vinto (e sappiamo bene come andò quell'anno, o vogliamo negare il vantaggio abissale della gomma Bridgestone rispetto a tutti?) e uno se l'è giocato..gli altri anni dopo due 4° posti ha detto basta (come detto sopra, nessun nr 1 resta dove si perde)..tanto più che ormai era evidente che la moto non evolveva ed era performante sempre in quella manciata di gare dove il motore faceva la differenza..
> 
> ...



il nano attualmente è il più forte, ma anche per mancanza di avversari. il nano dovrebbe cambiare moto e mettersi in gioco ma non ha le palle.
rossi era il più forte ma qualche avversario lo ha avuto e lo ha battuto. il mondiale del 2008 è un capolavoro che quell'asino di marc si sogna.
lorenzo e biaggi non erano 2 scappati di casa come dovizioso su ducati che poveretto si impegna ma di più non ne ha...
melandri, gibernau e capirossi non sono di certo crutchlow e compagnia che neppure conosco. basta vedere che adesso bagnaia e morbidelli appena arrivati stanno facendo bella figura in mezzo a questa marmaglia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il nano attualmente è il più forte, ma anche per mancanza di avversari. il nano dovrebbe cambiare moto e mettersi in gioco ma non ha le palle.
> rossi era il più forte ma qualche avversario lo ha avuto e lo ha battuto. il mondiale del 2008 è un capolavoro che quell'asino di marc si sogna.
> lorenzo e biaggi non erano 2 scappati di casa come dovizioso su ducati che poveretto si impegna ma di più non ne ha...
> melandri, gibernau e capirossi non sono di certo crutchlow e compagnia che neppure conosco. basta vedere che adesso bagnaia e morbidelli appena arrivati stanno facendo bella figura in mezzo a questa marmaglia...



Anche secondo me il livello medio si è un po' abbassato..
Quei piloti erano molto buoni, Capirossi e Biaggi erano due campioni per esempio..

Certo Rossi li regolava tutti, quindi apparivano meno forti, ma nelel singole gare c'erano molti più possibili rivali..oggi MM sta su un altro pianeta, ed essendo dello stesso livello di Rossi figuriamoci contro sti babbei quanta (poca) fatica fa..

La prima gara è stata palese, nonostante l'errore avrebbe probabilmente vinto senza caduta e con qualche giro in più..Credo che anche per MM sarebbe bello confrontarsi con qualche rivale tosto che permetta gare epiche


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu però parli come se fossi la bibbia.
> 
> Tu mi dicii che non è cos?
> 
> ...


Che MM sia un fenomeno non lo mette in dubbio nessuno, però ad oggi non si ha la controprova di quel che dici visto che ha guidato solo Honda. 
Stoner è stato strepitoso in Ducati e ha fatto il suo in Honda, ma ha vinto e perso, senza segnare un’epoca come MM o Rossi (certo forse anche per sue scelte personali, un po’ come Rosberg in F1). Sta di fatto che la Ducati l’ha guidata solo ed esclusivamente lui (e un po’ capirossi), perché quella di adesso non è assolutamente paragonabile alla Ducati dei suoi tempi, questa è una moto che guidano più o meno tutti bene a seconda delle piste.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Settembre 2020)

Ok la Yamaha è lenta, ma che motore han dato a Rossi ?
5,5 kmh da Vignales non è poco


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Il secondo appuntamento di Misano ha mostrato quanto le prestazioni possano migliorare continuando a girare sullo stesso circuito:
Vinales finendo in 41'55.846 è stato più veloce della gara vinta da Morbidelli di circa 7 secondi, il cui tempo finale oggi sarebbe equivalso ad una posizione appena davanti al 5° posto di Oliveira.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

Che rabbia Dovi...
Quest'anno che può vincerla e che le Ducati viaggiano, lui gira come una lumaca

Yamaha sicuramente la moto migliore nel complesso, ma le Ducati sono li.
Peccato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

che livello infimo. mondiale interessante almeno...
sembra la serie A


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Che rabbia Dovi...
> Quest'anno che può vincerla e che le Ducati viaggiano, lui gira come una lumaca
> 
> *Yamaha sicuramente la moto migliore nel complesso,* ma le Ducati sono li.
> Peccato.



ahahahahah non poteva mancare il flame settimanale


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2020)

mi dispiace troppo per Pecco che pecca asd di inesperienza. Dovizioso incommentabile ormai


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi dispiace troppo per Pecco che pecca asd di inesperienza. Dovizioso incommentabile ormai



chiunque vinca sarà un miracolato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ok la Yamaha è lenta, ma che motore han dato a Rossi ?
> 5,5 kmh da Vignales non è poco








Rossi ancora con la Yamaha più lenta come velocità massima, 4,2 kmh meno di Vinales. 
A me inizia a puzzare molto come cosa...


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rossi ancora con la Yamaha più lenta come velocità massima, 4,2 kmh meno di Vinales.
> A me inizia a puzzare molto come cosa...



Semplicemente se la configura più guidabile possibile perdendo velocità.
Tanto se poi cade...


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahah non poteva mancare il flame settimanale



Dove sarebbe il flame?
Le Yamaha vanno meglio mi pare.
Sei tu che cerchi il flame con il lanternino.


----------



## diavolo (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rossi ancora con la Yamaha più lenta come velocità massima, 4,2 kmh meno di Vinales.
> A me inizia a puzzare molto come cosa...



Sarà che esce più lento dalla curva prima del rettilineo.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi dispiace troppo per Pecco che pecca asd di inesperienza. Dovizioso incommentabile ormai



Dovizioso da sberle in faccia ed è ancora primo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Curiosità su Vignales:

Fu chiamato Maverick in onore del protagonista di Top Gun, Pete "Maverick" Mitchell (Tom Cruise) che pilotava un F-14 Tomcat.

Ma Vignales (in Suzuki) aveva dipinto sul casco la figura di un caccia che non rappresenta un F-14 ma un F/A-18 Hornet.

Immagino perchè l'Ejército del Aire regalò a Vinales un giro su un Hornet spagnolo. Nonchè perchè l'Hornet ha sostituito il Tomcat nella Navy (quindi anche nella Top Gun).

Ma Guido Meda in telecronaca oggi ha detto che guidava la sua moto come un F-16  . Questa è la tipica ignoranza italiana, o "ignoranza di massa", specialmente giornalistica, per cui ogni caccia è sempre un F-16 anche se è un aereo che non ci assomiglia per niente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sarà che esce più lento dalla curva prima del rettilineo.



Più la velocità sale e meno conta l'uscita di curva. Se esci con 5kmh in più non arrivi alla fine con ancora 5kmh di vantaggio.

Forse parzializza il gas un pelo prima del curvone. Non so dove sia la speed-trap e non ho trovato nulla con google. Purtroppo la telecronaca è quel che è, per la massa.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Curiosità su Vignales:
> 
> Fu chiamato Maverick in onore del protagonista di Top Gun, Pete "Maverick" Mitchell (Tom Cruise) che pilotava un F-14 Tomcat.
> 
> ...



Machissenefrega!

Magari non lo guida come un F14 ma come un F16.
In effetti l'F16 era un aereo più semplice da guidare nello scontro ravvicinato... un po'come la Yamaha Lol.
L'F14 però in mano a grandi piloti risultava piu efficace.

Non credo però Meda lo sapesse


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Curiosità su Vignales:
> 
> Fu chiamato Maverick in onore del protagonista di Top Gun, Pete "Maverick" Mitchell (Tom Cruise) che pilotava un F-14 Tomcat.
> 
> ...



be adesso non mi sembra un gran "errore". meda commenta con enfasi e dice F16 perchè è un nome famoso mica deve star li a ripercorrere la vita di vinales dai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Più la velocità sale e meno conta l'uscita di curva. Se esci con 5kmh in più non arrivi alla fine con ancora 5kmh di vantaggio.
> 
> Forse parzializza il gas un pelo prima del curvone. Non so dove sia la speed-trap e non ho trovato nulla con google. Purtroppo la telecronaca è quel che è, per la massa.



sarà l'erogazione più dolce.. però è strana una differenza così grossa tra moto identiche


----------



## sbrodola (20 Settembre 2020)

Ma la differenza di velocità non mi pare così eclatante, 1.5 Km/h dai 2 petronas e 3.9 Km/h da Vinales.
Considerando che Vinales è stato in pole la scorsa settimana e ha vinto in gara oggi, era evidentemente il pilota Yamaha che guidava meglio a Misano. Probabilmente interpreta meglio la Curva del tramonto ed esce meglio. La speed trap è prima del curvone, ma vedendo dall'on board sembra che rallentino dopo, quindi è tutto nell'impostazione della curva prima e come accelerano le moto.
Comunque la classifica top speed (anche vedendo i passati GPdella stagione) sembra: Ducati->Honda/KTM->Suzuki/Aprilia->Yamaha


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2020)

Intanto Rossi ha annunciato il suo paesaggio alla Yamaha Petronas a partire dalla prossima stagione. Il suo compagno di squadra sarà Morbidelli, oggi in pole.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Intanto Rossi ha annunciato il suo paesaggio alla Yamaha Petronas a partire dalla prossima stagione. Il suo compagno di squadra sarà Morbidelli, oggi in pole.



In pratica va nel team Yamaha migliore, ottima scelta anche se sarebbe stato più interessante con una Honda (con la quale però c'è una rottura insanabile).


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Intanto Rossi ha annunciato il suo paesaggio alla Yamaha Petronas a partire dalla prossima stagione. Il suo compagno di squadra sarà Morbidelli, oggi in pole.



il team è competitivo ,non può lamentarsi. Vedremo cosa farà fra 2 anni, probabilmente un suo Team (si parla di satellite Suzuki) col fratello lo stuzzica

Domani parte avanti, vediamo che combina


----------



## Dany20 (30 Settembre 2020)

L'anno prossimo in Ducati ufficiale ci saranno Bagnaia e Miller. In Ducati Pramac Martin e Zarco. Il futuro di Dovizioso è incerto.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo in Ducati ufficiale ci saranno Bagnaia e Miller. In Ducati Pramac Martin e Zarco. Il futuro di Dovizioso è incerto.



certo che Ducati dopo l'all in Lorenzo sta andando in una brutta direzione.. ed io sono un estimatore di Bagnaia ma non credo sia un fenomeno alla Marquez, ha sicuramente bisogno di macinare km prima di affermarsi


----------



## sipno (30 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In pratica va nel team Yamaha migliore, ottima scelta anche se sarebbe stato più interessante con una Honda (con la quale però c'è una rottura insanabile).



Sono migliori i piloti non la moto.
In Honda avrebbe passato le giornate a lamentarsi. La Yamaha è perfetta per lui...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sono migliori i piloti non la moto.
> In Honda avrebbe passato le giornate a lamentarsi. La Yamaha è perfetta per lui...



Poi non stupirti se ti danno del troll o non ti prendono sul serio


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Poi non stupirti se ti danno del troll o non ti prendono sul serio



E per quale motivo?

Qui parliamo della stessa moto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In pratica va nel team Yamaha migliore, ottima scelta anche se sarebbe stato più interessante con una Honda (con la quale però c'è una rottura insanabile).



Peccato perchè secondo me Vale in Repsol (magari con Marquez da un'altra parte) potrebbe trovare una seconda giovinezza.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Peccato perchè secondo me Vale in Repsol (magari con Marquez da un'altra parte) potrebbe trovare una seconda giovinezza.



Farebbe peggio di quando è andato in Ducati con la Honda attuale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Farebbe peggio di quando è andato in Ducati con la Honda attuale.



Con quella attuale disegnata su Marquez senz'altro, come qualunque altro pilota del circus.
Ma se lui andasse altrove (ducati?), allora cambierebbe tutto perchè potrebbe svilupparla lui


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con quella attuale disegnata su Marquez senz'altro, come qualunque altro pilota del circus.
> Ma se lui andasse altrove (ducati?), allora cambierebbe tutto perchè potrebbe svilupparla lui



E' già stato in ducati con risultati disastrosi


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E' già stato in ducati con risultati disastrosi



Nono intendevo se marquez andasse in ducati e lasciasse i vertici Repsol liberi di sviluppare una moto normale e non "ad personam"


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nono intendevo se marquez andasse in ducati e lasciasse i vertici Repsol liberi di sviluppare una moto normale e non "ad personam"



Io sono convinto che MM guiderebbe molto meglio una Yamaha.
Quelli della Repsol sembrano essersi cullati sul fatto che tanto quello guida qualsiasi cosa.
Ma ovviamente è una cosa che non accettereste mai e che vi fa comodo non pensare.

Eppure non la sa guidare nessuno quella Honda... Ma è perfetta per MM... ragionamento assurdo.

Fosse davvero una buona moto anche se disegnata per un altro, comunque farebbero decentemente gli altri e non si troverebbero in fondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci credete alla news che la Repsol vuole mollare Honda?


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci credete alla news che la Repsol vuole mollare Honda?



Ni, dipende da Marquez, se lui va via allora possibile lo segua

Edit: Sto leggendo di un ipotetica uscita di Repsol proprio dalla motogp, questo si che sarebbe grave. 
Gia sto sport ha perso interesse ,figuriamoci con l'addio di colossi come Repsol (che praticamente paga i super stipendio di Marquez e Pedrosa prima) e Redbull che da sola regge una piccola casa come la Ktm


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ni, dipende da Marquez, se lui va via allora possibile lo segua
> 
> Edit: Sto leggendo di un ipotetica uscita di Repsol proprio dalla motogp, questo si che sarebbe grave.
> Gia sto sport ha perso interesse ,figuriamoci con l'addio di colossi come Repsol (che praticamente paga i super stipendio di Marquez e Pedrosa prima) e Redbull che da sola regge una piccola casa come la Ktm



SI infatti la notizia è che mollla Honda proprio perché le perdite economiche stanno facendo ripensare alle strategie..oltretutto ormai la visibilità è scaduta..

Certo sarebbe la fine di un'era..Honda-Repsol da 20 anni è il punto di riferimento della categoria..6 piloti hanno vinto mondiali in sella a quella moto..

PS: sembra che Shell possa subentrare..sarebbe davvero strano non vedere la livrea Repsol...


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ni, dipende da Marquez, se lui va via allora possibile lo segua
> 
> Edit: Sto leggendo di un ipotetica uscita di Repsol proprio dalla motogp, questo si che sarebbe grave.
> Gia sto sport ha perso interesse ,figuriamoci con l'addio di colossi come Repsol (che praticamente paga i super stipendio di Marquez e Pedrosa prima) e Redbull che da sola regge una piccola casa come la Ktm



Io non riesco ad immaginare Honda senza Repsol con la caratteristica livrea, ci sono troppo affezionato.
Sicuramente Marquez non è un campione che smuove le folle come faceva Valentino prima: manca quel carisma e quel carattere, anzi è pure abbastanza "odiato" dal pubblico.
Serve al più presto una nuova icona che possa davvero prendere il testimone di Vale, anche dal punto di vista comunicativo.
Questo Ezpeleta lo sa.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io non riesco ad immaginare Honda senza Repsol con la caratteristica livrea, ci sono troppo affezionato.
> Sicuramente Marquez non è un campione che smuove le folle come faceva Valentino prima: manca quel carisma e quel carattere, anzi è pure abbastanza "odiato" dal pubblico.
> Serve al più presto una nuova icona che possa davvero prendere il testimone di Vale, anche dal punto di vista comunicativo.
> Questo Ezpeleta lo sa.



infatti anche per questo Marquez e Rossi secondo me sono paragonabili solo sul lato sportivo. Ciò che ha fatto Rossi e che farà (investendo nell'academy) per questo sport non l'ha fatto mai nessuno..

Una volta ritirato Rossi sono azzi amari ,non possono inventarsi un antagonista per Marquez dal nulla, lo stiamo vedendo adesso che gli altri piloti sono robetta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> infatti anche per questo Marquez e Rossi secondo me sono paragonabili solo sul lato sportivo. Ciò che ha fatto Rossi e che farà (investendo nell'academy) per questo sport non l'ha fatto mai nessuno..
> 
> Una volta ritirato Rossi sono azzi amari ,non possono inventarsi un antagonista per Marquez dal nulla, lo stiamo vedendo adesso che gli altri piloti sono robetta.



Beh piano, c'è Quartararo che è davvero davvero veloce e Morbidelli e Bagnaia (oltre a Marini in arrivo) che sembrano avere la pasta giusta. 
Il resto è poca roba, Dovizioso e Vinales sono due perdenti nati, gli spagnolini della suzuki invece (soprattutto Mir) non sembrano male.
Il resto è robaccia.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh piano, c'è Quartararo che è davvero davvero veloce e Morbidelli e Bagnaia (oltre a Marini in arrivo) che sembrano avere la pasta giusta.
> Il resto è poca roba, Dovizioso e Vinales sono due perdenti nati, gli spagnolini della suzuki invece (soprattutto Mir) non sembrano male.
> Il resto è robaccia.



Si questi sono interessanti sopratutto Quartararo ,ma tipo Marquez e Stoner al secondo anno erano gia dei cannibali. Vediamo come evolvono


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2020)

ci mancava solo la pioggia in questo mondiale pazzo
7 vincitori in 9 gare


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci mancava solo la pioggia in questo mondiale pazzo
> 7 vincitori in 9 gare



Il secondo in classifica ad 8 punti dal primo con zero vittorie.

Almeno è divertente. 

Ci fosse stato MM era finito da tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per Dovi, se non finiva le gomme si sarebbe giocato la vittoria. Comunque per il mondiale c'è. Vediamo come andranno i due gp di Aragon, circuito che sembra adattarsi bene alla Ducati. Tuttavia ho l'impressione che in Ducati non sembrano troppo felici di una vittoria del mondiale da parte di Dovizioso.


Capitolo Rossi: non sono mai stato un suo fan, però non si può riconoscerne la grandezza. E' tuttavia imbarazzante vedere uno dei più grandi piloti della storia delle moto fare figuracce come sta accadendo quest'anno. Mi ricorda il ritorno di Schumi che in Mercedes le beccava da Rosberg, un buon pilota, ma che lo Schumi dei tempi d'oro avrebbe stracciato dandogli decimi se non secondi di distacco. 

Il Rossi che fu questo mondiale l'avrebbe vinto guidando con una mano. E invece negli ultimi tre gp ha messo insieme pochi giri cadendo come il più scadente degli esordienti. Sinceramente non capisco questo suo accanirsi a continuare, sta rovinando quanto di buono ha fatto in carriera. Vederlo arrancare dietro piloti che nell'epoca d'oro avrebbe ridicolizzato è umiliante. Ed ha pure firmato per il prossimo anno. Mah.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il secondo in classifica ad 8 punti dal primo con zero vittorie.
> 
> Almeno è divertente.
> 
> Ci fosse stato MM era finito da tempo.


Fossero ogni anno così i mondiali. Altro che la monotona F1.


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Fossero ogni anno così i mondiali. Altro che la monotona F1.



La F1 la vedo senza uscita.
Forse rendendo le auto elettriche potrà portare qualcosa di differente ma giusto per un paio di anni poi Mercedes tornerà a dominare.


P


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il secondo in classifica ad 8 punti dal primo con zero vittorie.
> 
> Almeno è divertente.
> 
> Ci fosse stato MM era finito da tempo.



La qualità dei piloti è al ribasso secondo me (ricordiamoci il periodo dei fantastici 4 + Stoner); 
è un periodo simile ai primi anni di motogp con Rossi al posto di Marquez , e Gibernau/Biaggi nei panni di Dovi,Quartararo e Vinales.
Ma onestamente mi sta bene cosi , meglio vedere tante battaglie.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2020)

C.v.d. la Honda non era la peggiore del lotto ma è la migliore !

MM è un bluff smascherato dal fratello andicappato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C.v.d. la Honda non era la peggiore del lotto ma è la migliore !
> 
> MM è un bluff smascherato dal fratello andicappato.



ci han messo appena 2 mesi a far andar forte persino quel cesso di alex marquez. sarebbero in grado di far vincere il mondiale pure a lui...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci han messo appena 2 mesi a far andar forte persino quel cesso di alex marquez. sarebbero in grado di far vincere il mondiale pure a lui...



Esatto, appendesse Marc il cacchio al chiodo, farebbero vincere Alex... e direbbero ahhh Alex vince perchè è un superipercampione che vince con la moto peggiorehh!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ora diranno che hanno due fenomeni in famiglia che corrono con la moto peggiore  ahahahaha


----------



## sipno (19 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci han messo appena 2 mesi a far andar forte persino quel cesso di alex marquez. sarebbero in grado di far vincere il mondiale pure a lui...



ma LOOOOOLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## sipno (19 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C.v.d. la Honda non era la peggiore del lotto ma è la migliore !
> 
> MM è un bluff smascherato dal fratello andicappato.




Eh certo un GP con la pioggià ed un altro dietro la Suzuki... hahaha siete uno spettacolo.

Rinegghereste le vostre madri pur di non dire certe cose.

Che belli che siete.


----------



## davoreb (19 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C.v.d. la Honda non era la peggiore del lotto ma è la migliore !
> 
> MM è un bluff smascherato dal fratello andicappato.



capisco il tifo ed anche a me Marquez sta sulle palle in modo esagerato ma non si può negare che sia un grandissimo campione.

la moto o auto almeno competitiva la deve avere per forza per vincere, serviva a Schumacher, a Senna a Valentino e serve anche a Marquez


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> capisco il tifo ed anche a me Marquez sta sulle palle in modo esagerato ma non si può negare che sia un grandissimo campione.
> 
> la moto o auto almeno competitiva la deve avere per forza per vincere, serviva a Schumacher, a Senna a Valentino e serve anche a Marquez



Ma il punto è che MM viene spacciato come uno che vince senza avere la moto migliore. Ma addirittura con la peggiore, come dice [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION].


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Ottobre 2020)

Si è deciso che questo show deve avere un dominatore assoluto, che sia più forte anche di quelli del passato, che faccia faccia nuovi record. C'è uno script, una dettatura (non sono tanto MM o Lorenzo a decidere, loro sono attori, esecutori di un piano dettato dall'alto, dal predominante settore petrolchimico). 
MotoGP e F1 *non *sono incentrate (non più, sigh) sulla competizione leale e sportiva. Lo fanno anche con il Calcio spacciando Messi e Cr7 come i GOAT, ma i calciatori non guidano una macchina... allora corrompono gli arbitri e corrompono i sorteggi, ecc. Uno sport come il Tennis invece è impermeabile a questi giochetti, per questo è poco pubblicizzato, se ne parla solo quando c'è un recordman, un GOAT. Perchè vogliono far passare il meme che oggi è meglio di ieri. Perchè dobbiamo completamente vergognarci del nostro passato. Non dobbiamo amare i campioni del passato ma i nuovi campioni finti di questo show.
E' una scelta politica, è marxismo culturale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si è deciso che questo show deve avere un dominatore assoluto, che sia più forte anche di quelli del passato, che faccia faccia nuovi record. C'è uno script, una dettatura (non sono tanto MM o Lorenzo a decidere, loro sono attori, esecutori di un piano dettato dall'alto, dal predominante settore petrolchimico).
> MotoGP e F1 *non *sono incentrate (non più, sigh) sulla competizione leale e sportiva. Lo fanno anche con il Calcio spacciando Messi e Cr7 come i GOAT, ma i calciatori non guidano una macchina... allora corrompono gli arbitri e corrompono i sorteggi, ecc. Uno sport come il Tennis invece è impermeabile a questi giochetti, per questo è poco pubblicizzato, se ne parla solo quando c'è un recordman, un GOAT. Perchè vogliono far passare il meme che oggi è meglio di ieri. Perchè dobbiamo completamente vergognarci del nostro passato. Non dobbiamo amare i campioni del passato ma i nuovi campioni finti di questo show.
> E' una scelta politica, è marxismo culturale.



sono d'accordo. in tutti gli sport c'è una ricerca al goat più che alla competizione. tennis compreso anzi il tennis è l'esempio più lampante direi. dappertutto si stracciano record nonostante chi li sta stracciando non valga i suoi predecessori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2020)

Repsol come sempre dimostra di sapere fare grandi moto. 
Se pure quel cesso di AM riesce a giocarsela...


----------



## sipno (19 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che MM viene spacciato come uno che vince senza avere la moto migliore. Ma addirittura con la peggiore, come dice [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION].



Infatti non ha la moto migliore...
Competitiva? Ma non la migliore.

Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo.

Un Milan competitivo è un Milan Migliore di tutti?

No, parte dietro a Juve Inter E Atalanta ma può anche vincere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2020)

Mondiale sempre più bello con 4 piloti racchiusi in 15 punti.

Ma di Morbidelli che ne pensate? Alla fine è a -35 credo. Con un po' di sfortuna in meno sarebbe stato anche lui a giocarsela.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Infatti non ha la moto migliore...
> Competitiva? Ma non la migliore.
> 
> Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo.
> ...



Adesso sono due gare che con la "carretta" della Honda arriva secondo perfino il pivello di casa..per dire quanto ci mette la Honda a dipingere una moto addosso ad un pilota..o probabilmente MM gli ha spiegato 2-3 trucchi su come portare quella moto...

Da che mondo è mondo mai vista la Honda essere scadente..chiaro che oggi hanno il problema che senza MM mancano i riscontri di un pilota top a dire cosa serve..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mondiale sempre più bello con 4 piloti racchiusi in 15 punti.
> 
> Ma di Morbidelli che ne pensate? Alla fine è a -35 credo. Con un po' di sfortuna in meno sarebbe stato anche lui a giocarsela.



Comunque dopo un anno così, se Rossi non si ritira è imbarazzante..se nemmeno con MM fuori riesce più a giocarsi il podio con quel ciarpame di piloti ridicoli e finisce per terra come un babbeo regolarmente credo davvero non ne abbia più..l'idea di vederlo chiudere arrancando con una moto privata a metà gruppo è deprimente e sinceramente la sua carriera meritava ben altro epilogo..

Un grande sa anche quando è ora di dire basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso sono due gare che con la "carretta" della Honda arriva secondo perfino il pivello di casa..per dire quanto ci mette la Honda a dipingere una moto addosso ad un pilota..o probabilmente MM gli ha spiegato 2-3 trucchi su come portare quella moto...
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo mai vista la Honda essere scadente..chiaro che oggi hanno il problema che senza MM mancano i riscontri di un pilota top a dire cosa serve..



il loro problema è che come 2o pilota hanno un cesso assoluto. faceva pena anche in moto 2. con qualsiasi altro pellegrino vincevano il mondiale come sempre. quest'anno si devono proprio mangiar le mani oltretutto non c'è la benchè minima concorrenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo un anno così, se Rossi non si ritira è imbarazzante..se nemmeno con MM fuori riesce più a giocarsi il podio con quel ciarpame di piloti ridicoli e finisce per terra come un babbeo regolarmente credo davvero non ne abbia più..l'idea di vederlo chiudere arrancando con una moto privata a metà gruppo è deprimente e sinceramente la sua carriera meritava ben altro epilogo..
> 
> Un grande sa anche quando è ora di dire basta



Purtroppo Rossi veramente ultimamente ne ha combinate troppe...ed era partito bene.

Io confido in Morbidelli per il futuro e anche Bagnaia.


----------



## sipno (24 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il loro problema è che come 2o pilota hanno un cesso assoluto. faceva pena anche in moto 2. con qualsiasi altro pellegrino vincevano il mondiale come sempre. quest'anno si devono proprio mangiar le mani oltretutto non c'è la benchè minima concorrenza.



E come le segui tu le cose non le segue nessuno... A.Marquez è 2 volte campione del mondo.
Ma si parla pure che fai ridere.

Comunque si vede che la Honda ha sistemato qualcosa perchè anche gli altri iniziano a guidare meglio quella moto.

Anzi... questo conferma ancora di più che era davvero una moto difficile da guidare.


----------



## sipno (25 Ottobre 2020)

Alla fine le Honda ancora malissimo


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2020)

alla fine vuoi vedere che la suzuki è la moto piu equilibrata? sto Mir rischia di vincere senza un primo posto ,chiamalo scemo


----------



## sipno (25 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> alla fine vuoi vedere che la suzuki è la moto piu equilibrata? sto Mir rischia di vincere senza un primo posto ,chiamalo scemo



Per me l'assenza di MM sta creando dei problemi.
Pare che il primo posto metta timore a tutti.
La Suzuki pare una buona moto.
Ma Yamaha e Ducati sono migliori per me... la Ducati ha un Dovi separato in casa ecla Yamaha dei senza palle.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per me l'assenza di MM sta creando dei problemi.
> Pare che il primo posto metta timore a tutti.
> La Suzuki pare una buona moto.
> Ma Yamaha e Ducati sono migliori per me... la Ducati ha un Dovi separato in casa ecla Yamaha dei senza palle.



Sulla ducati sono d'accordo, hanno fatto fuori entrambi i piloti . La Yamaha quest'anno a livello di casa ha azzeccato molto poco ,credo che i loro piloti siano a corto di motori nuovi (sicuro Rossi e Morbidelli) e considerando il campionato corto mi pare grave.
Poi come dici tu l'assenza di Marquez influisce anche sul rendimento degli altri e Dovizioso è davvero una delusione perchè ha comunque avuto una carriera onestissima e gli bastava fare il minimo quest'anno per vincere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2020)

Finalmente queste due gare sono terminate così speriamo che la Ducati per le prossime andrà meglio.

Sono stra felice per Morbidelli, ha fatto una gara magistrale, senza errori. Mir rischia di vincere senza aver vinto una gara ahahah


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Ottobre 2020)

Questo mondiale è la riedizione in salsa motociclistica dell'epopea di Steven Bradbury o del pallone d'oro di Sammers.
Non vedevo un mondiale così blando e vinto da qualcuno di così irrilevante (chiunque sarà) dai tempi di Crivillè, pure Hayden se li portava a spasso questi.


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo mondiale è la riedizione in salsa motociclistica dell'epopea di Steven Bradbury o del pallone d'oro di Sammers.
> Non vedevo un mondiale così blando e vinto da qualcuno di così irrilevante (chiunque sarà) dai tempi di Crivillè, pure Hayden se li portava a spasso questi.


Tra l’altro pare che marquez non stia ancora bene e mediti una terza operazione


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Ottobre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro pare che marquez non stia ancora bene e mediti una terza operazione



I problemi di Marquez si fanno molto sospetti.
Non so se ricordate Mick Doohan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

questo mondiale sarà il rimpianto di tutti tranne che di chi lo vincerà. 
forse si steven bradbury è l'esempio giusto.


----------



## Gino lo spazzino (2 Novembre 2020)

Secondo me questo mondiale a messo in risalto le qualità di Marquez. Certo non starà simpatico ma sicuramente in sella ad una moto non c’è storia.
Bisognerà vedere se dopo l’operazione avrà la stessa sfrontatezza alla guida o se sarà cambiato


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I problemi di Marquez si fanno molto sospetti.
> Non so se ricordate Mick Doohan...



Cioè?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Si frantumò una gamba all'apice del suo dominio e non tornò più.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

Complimenti a Mir, mondiale legittimato
Sulla Yamaha ho finito i commenti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Alla fine il mondiale del ciapanó lo vincerà meritatamente Mir?

Mai dire mai... chissá 2 cadute negli ultimi 2 GP.
In questo mondiale assurdo non si puó escludere nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

yamaha gran moto, si conferma anche oggi.

sto mondiale sarebbe da ritirare dato il livello.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Novembre 2020)

Il mondiale più bello ma anche il più strano degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si frantumò una gamba all'apice del suo dominio e non tornò più.



È un sospetto che è venuto anche a me. Son veramente troppi mesi che non corre.
Rovinato da un intervento o dalla sua voglia di tornare dopo pochissimi giorni?


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2020)

Yamaha assurdamente scarsa.
Honda Repsol non pervenuta visto che è fatta su misura per Marquez.
Ducati non granchè tranne il solito Miller, Dovizioso oramai è un ex pilota.

Brillano KTM e soprattutto Suzuki, moto splendidamente equilibrata e facile da guidare.
Joan Mir ha il 90% del mondiale in mano, la vittoria di oggi lo legittima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2020)

Rossi è meglio che si ritiri perché il fato gli sta dando segnali che "è ora di smettere"

morte sfiorata
Cadute sequenziali
Covid
Rotture assurde

Mi pare i segnali dal futuro siano abbastanza..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2020)

L'altalena di risultati di cui tanto si parla a me sembra normale quando i distacchi sono così ravvicinati: Mir parte 12° ma a soli 8 decimi dal primo. In mezzo secondo ci sono i primi 8 piloti. Il giro più veloce lo scorso gp l'ha fatto Binder che ha navigato nelle retrovie tutto il weekend, ma a metà gara si è trasformato girando sul ritmo delle Suzuki. Suzuki che oggi vede Rins 14° Mir 12° nello stesso circuito in cui hanno dominato 7gg fa. 
Questi distacchi minimi continuano da molti gp, per cui al minimo cambiare della pista e del meteo e della forma del pilota/moto, ecco che scalano subito tante posizioni e chi lottava per il podio si trova in mezzo al gruppo.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Novembre 2020)

Mir campione del mondo. A Morbidelli non basta la vittoria ma si porta al 2°posto in classifica piloti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2020)

Nakagami ha fatto Nakagata ancora una volta 

Più che contento per il Morbido, sono estasiato per Jack Miller il nuovo fenomeno.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2020)

Beh complimenti a Mir e alla Suzuki per la constanza nella stagione, anche l'anno scorso la Suzuki aveva fatto buone gare.
Certo che ho sperato per Morbidelli fino all'ultimo..miglior pilota Yamaha e tanti bei risultati in stagione ,magari l'anno prossimo migliora ulteriormente col vecchietto in squadra


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Novembre 2020)

Che pena che mi fa Rossi, è un bollito ai limiti del patetico. Si ritirasse.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Che pena che mi fa Rossi, è un bollito ai limiti del patetico. Si ritirasse.


Ma infatti perchè non si ritira? Ha rovinato la sua immagine di vincente strascinandosi fino al limite del patetico...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma infatti perchè non si ritira? Ha rovinato la sua immagine di vincente strascinandosi fino al limite del patetico...


Merchandising, penso sia per questo. Altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2020)

rossi è più che patetico. è li solo per soldi.
altri tipo federer vogliono imitarlo a quanto pare...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Novembre 2020)

Rossi continua perchè si diverte e pensa di essere ancora competitivo. L'obiettivo del prox anno è vincere almeno una gara per stabilire un altro record di longevità, ma si corre anche per il titolo, come sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rossi è più che patetico. è li solo per soldi.
> altri tipo federer vogliono imitarlo a quanto pare...



Scusa ma mi pare un paragone un po' arduo..Federer fino al 2019 (2020 non ha giocato) è stato ipercompetitivo..Rossi ormai da 2 stagioni (diciamo pure da metà del 2018) fa quasi tristezza..

Capisco la voglia di correre ma sinceramente farsi accompagnare alla porta è davvero brutto e ingiusto per uno come lui..

Mir campione del mondo alla hayden per me..stagione del tutto senza senso tra covid e mancanza di MM


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rossi è più che patetico. è li solo per soldi.
> altri tipo federer vogliono imitarlo a quanto pare...



Per me sono imparagonabili, Federer ha un approccio completamente diverso e sicuramente non si trascina in campo da anni rimediando asfaltate dai primi sbarbini che passano, cosa che sta succedendo a Rossi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Per me sono imparagonabili, Federer ha un approccio completamente diverso e sicuramente non si trascina in campo da anni rimediando asfaltate dai primi sbarbini che passano, cosa che sta succedendo a Rossi.



diciamo che è sulla buona strada. smetterà quando non guadagnerà più nulla come rossi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Per me sono imparagonabili, Federer ha un approccio completamente diverso e sicuramente non si trascina in campo da anni rimediando asfaltate dai primi sbarbini che passano, cosa che sta succedendo a Rossi.



Esatto..Roger rimane al top (vediamo dopo i due interventi) e salvo i soliti noti non lo batte praticamente nessuno..di certo non giocherà ancora se vede che fatica a tenere il campo con uno fuori dalla Top10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rossi continua perchè si diverte e pensa di essere ancora competitivo. L'obiettivo del prox anno è vincere almeno una gara per stabilire un altro record di longevità, ma si corre anche per il titolo, come sempre.



Infatti. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Poi quello che sta facendo non danneggia la sua immagine, a questo punto è solo un plus. Poniamo che il prossimo anno vince una gara, si griderà al miracolo perché ha vinto a 42 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2020)

Poi penso che sono uno dei pochi a cui non piace Mir. Quest'anno ha vinto chi ha fatto meno errori, non il più bravo. Quartararo, Vinales e Dovizioso hanno avuto delle stagioni orribili. Marquez non c'era, Rossi sfortunato e alcune gare male male. Morbidelli ha saltato qualche gara di troppo, altrimenti si sarebbe giocato il titolo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Infatti. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Poi quello che sta facendo non danneggia la sua immagine, a questo punto è solo un plus. Poniamo che il prossimo anno vince una gara, si griderà al miracolo perché ha vinto a 42 anni.



Davvero grideresti al miracolo per una gara vinta a 42 anni? Rossi è come un calciatore che non si rassegna all'età e eventualmente "grida al miracolo" perché vince una Coppa Italia da riserva... siamo lì, secondo questo ragionamento. Poteva lasciare da leggenda, lascerà da bollito.


----------



## Route66 (20 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rossi è più che patetico. è li solo per soldi.
> altri tipo federer vogliono imitarlo a quanto pare...



Dove si firma per diventare patetici come i due citati?
Federer ha disegnato e insegnato tennis fino all'altro giorno poi certo non è più un ragazzino e deve pagare pegno all'età...
Rossi si diverte e lo pagano pure per farlo.... mi pare non abbia più l'assillo della Vittoria e viva alla giornata con tranquillità.
Certo fa specie e rabbia vederlo passare anche dagli steward in scooter però cosa gli vogliamo dire....che faccia pure come gli pare


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Dove si firma per diventare patetici come i due citati?
> Federer ha disegnato e insegnato tennis fino all'altro giorno poi certo non è più un ragazzino e deve pagare pegno all'età...
> Rossi si diverte e lo pagano pure per farlo.... mi pare non abbia più l'assillo della Vittoria e viva alla giornata con tranquillità.
> Certo fa specie e rabbia vederlo passare anche dagli steward in scooter però cosa gli vogliamo dire....che faccia pure come gli pare



Sì divertirà davvero a prendere paga da gente con metà dei suoi anni? Boh...


----------



## Route66 (20 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sì divertirà davvero a prendere paga da gente con metà dei suoi anni? Boh...


Non saprei sinceramente....ma sai questi non sono esseri normali come noi....
Rossi me lo vedo gareggiare con il deambulatore nel 2050


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Non saprei sinceramente....ma sai questi non sono esseri normali come noi....
> Rossi me lo vedo gareggiare con il deambulatore nel 2050



Ahah dai spero di no! La mia filosofia in questi casi è: _mollare quando si vince è diverso da mollare._


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2020)

Rossi è così forte che pur quasi passeggiando rimane a circa mezzo secondo dai più assatanati newbies tanto acclamati... eppure non sono un suo fan, se non come reazionario a chi non ne riconosce la grandezza, grandezza che si ingrandisce gp dopo gp.
E fa specie che, parallelamente, milanisti adulatori del vecchiardo Ibra sputino sull'ugualmente anziano italico campione, che soli 2 gp fa rischiava il tutto per tutto, e la vita, come un novizio in cerca della vittoria sprecando un secondo posto bello tranquillo.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rossi è così forte che pur quasi passeggiando rimane a circa mezzo secondo dai più assatanati newbies tanto acclamati... eppure non sono un suo fan, se non come reazionario a chi non ne riconosce la grandezza, grandezza che si ingrandisce gp dopo gp.
> E fa specie che, parallelamente, milanisti adulatori del vecchiardo Ibra sputino sull'ugualmente anziano italico campione, che soli 2 gp fa rischiava il tutto per tutto come un novizio in cerca della vittoria sprecando un secondo posto bello tranquillo.



Rossi è una leggenda del motociclismo e solo un pazzo lo negherebbe. Tra l'altro è mio conterraneo e con la sua academy sta facendo un'operazione più che lodevole di cui bisognerebbe parlare di più.
Però, è c'è un però, proprio non riesco a condividere l'entusiasmo verso un motociclista leggendario che ormai è inferiore a tanti, troppi altri piloti e che non ha più nessuna ambizione reale di vittoria. Corre per almanacchi e vanità, secondo me.
Il paragone con Ibra secondo me non sta in piedi perché Ibra ancora fa la differenza in modo tangibile, Rossi è diventato abile a cadere e già un podio finisce sui giornali. E' come se si parlasse di Ibra perché è riuscito a segnare 2 gol in una stagione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Dove si firma per diventare patetici come i due citati?
> Federer ha disegnato e insegnato tennis fino all'altro giorno poi certo non è più un ragazzino e deve pagare pegno all'età...
> Rossi si diverte e lo pagano pure per farlo.... mi pare non abbia più l'assillo della Vittoria e viva alla giornata con tranquillità.
> Certo fa specie e rabbia vederlo passare anche dagli steward in scooter però cosa gli vogliamo dire....che faccia pure come gli pare



2 immortali come loro non possono presentarsi sapendo già di non avere possibilità di vittoria.
tutti gli altri sportivi al mondo li capisco e anzi li stimo, ma le leggende assolute non possono trascinarsi per me.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Rossi è una leggenda del motociclismo e solo un pazzo lo negherebbe. Tra l'altro è mio conterraneo e con la sua academy sta facendo un'operazione più che lodevole di cui bisognerebbe parlare di più.
> Però, è c'è un però, proprio non riesco a condividere l'entusiasmo verso un motociclista leggendario che ormai è inferiore a tanti, troppi altri piloti e che non ha più nessuna ambizione reale di vittoria. Corre per almanacchi e vanità, secondo me.
> Il paragone con Ibra secondo me non sta in piedi perché Ibra ancora fa la differenza in modo tangibile, Rossi è diventato abile a cadere e già un podio finisce sui giornali. E' come se si parlasse di Ibra perché è riuscito a segnare 2 gol in una stagione...



Sì, è un paragone un pò tirato, anche perchè sono due sport molto differenti. Una differenza è che Rossi adesso è fuori da ogni traguardo, quindi chi glielo fa fare di rischiare più del dovuto per arrivare 11° invece che 12°? Eppure nell'ultimo GP, in cui pare che sia accusato di esser stato lento, è arrivato assieme a Vinales al traguardo. 
La differenza più grande è che in moto si rischia la vita, a calcio no. Infatti temo che stia continuando a correre come sperando di morire in un GP. Come un guerriero che vuole morire in battaglia. Oggi è un eroe, ma così diventerebbe un mito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 immortali come loro non possono presentarsi sapendo già di non avere possibilità di vittoria.
> tutti gli altri sportivi al mondo li capisco e anzi li stimo, ma le leggende assolute non possono trascinarsi per me.



E' un pò triste sì. Come fu triste l'ultimo anno di Baresi, specie in quell'ultima sconfitta con la Juve in cui faticava a star dietro ai giovani Vieri e Del Piero. Ma siccome sta rischiando la vita questo ne fa un eroe. E' anche un pò un Don Chisciotte, paragone fatto in precedenza da altri qui se non erro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sì, è un paragone un pò tirato, anche perchè sono due sport molto differenti. Una differenza è che Rossi adesso è fuori da ogni traguardo, quindi chi glielo fa fare di rischiare più del dovuto per arrivare 11° invece che 12°? Eppure nell'ultimo GP, in cui pare che sia accusato di esser stato lento, è arrivato assieme a Vinales al traguardo.
> La differenza più grande è che in moto si rischia la vita, a calcio no. Infatti temo che stia continuando a correre come sperando di morire in un GP. Come un guerriero che vuole morire in battaglia. Oggi è un eroe, ma così diventerebbe un mito.



Mi piace questa tua lettura tragica.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Novembre 2020)

Moto3: Arenas campione del mondo. Una grande rimonta non basta ad Arbolino che chiude il campionato alle spalle dello spagnolo per 4 punti.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Novembre 2020)

Enea Bastianini Campione Moto 2, Secondo Luca Marini fratello di VR46.
In moto 2 ci va bene contro le fecce spagnole


----------



## Dany20 (22 Novembre 2020)

MotoGP: Oliveira vince l'ultima gara della stagione. Morbidelli chiude terzo ed è matematicamente vicecampione.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2020)

Nel frattempo Marquez ha subito un terzo intervento, comincio ad essere dubbioso sul suo futuro


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Marquez ha subito un terzo intervento, comincio ad essere dubbioso sul suo futuro



Intervento durato 8 ore con il famoso innesto osseo; tempi di recupero ALMENO 6 mesi, il mondiale 2021 a questo punto appare già compromesso soprattutto perché filtra che stavolta non si vuole forzare nulla, entro giugno si saranno già disputate 8 gare, a quel punto il rientro potrebbe essere inutile e si rimanderebbe tutto al 2022 o dopo l'estate per le ultime gare


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ennesima tegola x MM..riscontarata un'infezione che costringerà il pilota ad una terapia antibiotica intensiva, episodio che potrebbe allungare ulteriormente i tempi di recupero..

In casa Honda x ora praticamente nessun commento sull'evolversi della situazione.. Molto si capirà dal sostituto di Marquez.. Se sarà Dovizioso i dubbi sul 2021 di MM si farebbero più evidenti


----------



## Swaitak (6 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ennesima tegola x MM..riscontarata un'infezione che costringerà il pilota ad una terapia antibiotica intensiva, episodio che potrebbe allungare ulteriormente i tempi di recupero..
> 
> In casa Honda x ora praticamente nessun commento sull'evolversi della situazione.. Molto si capirà dal sostituto di Marquez.. Se sarà Dovizioso i dubbi sul 2021 di MM si farebbero più evidenti



a sto punto lo prenderei ugualmente Dovizioso fossi in Honda


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2020)

tutti gli accidenti che il mondo ha tirato a MM stanno facendo effetto tutti insieme


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti gli accidenti che il mondo ha tirato a MM stanno facendo effetto tutti insieme



Diciamo che è stato un mix di sfortuna e irresponsabilità..posso capire che il pilota voglia tornare etc..ma l'idea di correre dopo 4 giorni da una frattura del genere è stata follia, sia sua che di honda, certo c'è la gravità dell'ok dato dai medici, ma va anche detto che se i test sono quelli e lui li ha superati..se si sono attenuti al protocollo non hanno troppe colpe..
Diverso il discorso sul primo intervento sbagliato..lì potrebbero esserci davvero responsabilità..Melandri settimana scorsa ha detto che MM ha sbagliato a farsi operare da Mir perché anche se è un medico eccezionale rimane un chirurgo generico, lui per una operazione simile sarebbe andato da uno specializzato nell'arto in questione..

Vedremo che succede e come si evolve la situazione..perché adesso è partita pure la speculazione bieca di chi paventa cose assurde (ho letto su siti che si parla che oggi l'apprensione di MM è di poter tornare a una vita normale con piena mobilità dell'arto..altri addirittura che avrebbe una osteomielite che può portare all'amputazione dell'arto)..

Io credo difficilmente lo vedremo in pista nel 2021..sempre Melandri ricorda come MM non guiderà una MotoGP per oltre un anno..e quindi riprendere confidenza sarà impegnativo, anche a livello di preparazione fisica (abbiamo visto tutti un Lorenzo giù di forma nei test fare pena..)


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stato un mix di sfortuna e irresponsabilità..posso capire che il pilota voglia tornare etc..ma l'idea di correre dopo 4 giorni da una frattura del genere è stata follia, sia sua che di honda, certo c'è la gravità dell'ok dato dai medici, ma va anche detto che se i test sono quelli e lui li ha superati..se si sono attenuti al protocollo non hanno troppe colpe..
> Diverso il discorso sul primo intervento sbagliato..lì potrebbero esserci davvero responsabilità..Melandri settimana scorsa ha detto che MM ha sbagliato a farsi operare da Mir perché anche se è un medico eccezionale rimane un chirurgo generico, lui per una operazione simile sarebbe andato da uno specializzato nell'arto in questione..
> 
> Vedremo che succede e come si evolve la situazione..perché adesso è partita pure la speculazione bieca di chi paventa cose assurde (ho letto su siti che si parla che oggi l'apprensione di MM è di poter tornare a una vita normale con piena mobilità dell'arto..altri addirittura che avrebbe una osteomielite che può portare all'amputazione dell'arto)..
> ...



se torna per me vince subito, lo dicoo senza saper ne leggere ne scrivere. ha di certo una marcia in più dei concorrenti e una capacità fisica inteso come agilità, prontezza ecc eccezionale.

con quel che ha fatto nel 2015 devo essere sincero e dire che spero di non rivederlo più su una moto da corsa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se torna per me vince subito, lo dicoo senza saper ne leggere ne scrivere. ha di certo una marcia in più dei concorrenti e una capacità fisica inteso come agilità, prontezza ecc eccezionale.
> 
> con quel che ha fatto nel 2015 devo essere sincero e dire che spero di non rivederlo più su una moto da corsa.



Per me torna ma avrà bisogno di tempo per ritornare ai suoi livelli, e forse quel livello non lo avrà più..peccato perché era davvero al top..è un po' quello che è successo a Rossi nel 2010, però lui aveva già 31 anni, di certo quell'infortunio gli è costato, a Rossi, 1 o 2 mondiali..MM ne ha già visto sfumare 1, credo anche il prossimo sarà impossibile, nel 2022 invece dovrebbe tornare regolarmente da favorito (ma Honda lo confermerà? quanto costa un MM fermo ai box? quanto chiederà per rimanere e quanto gli offriranno? occhio alla Repsol che vuole abbandonare il team..)..ma tutto dipende da come va questa operazione


----------

